# Another Holocaust Myth Exposed At Auschwitz



## Sunni Man (May 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltEz4DInDsU&feature=youtube_gdata_player]YouTube - &#x202a;The Fake 40&#39; Chimney at Auschwitz 480p&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (May 24, 2011)

Oh, I'm sure you can find even more stuff to fit your agenda Sunni Man. Continue with your conspiracy theories. 

Wrong forum but hey, whatever floats your anti-semitic boat.


----------



## Warrior102 (May 24, 2011)

Anyone who thinks the holocaust is/was a myth is insane.


----------



## Ravi (May 24, 2011)

Yep. That would be Sunni.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 24, 2011)

Lincoln's boyhood home was reconstructed, therefor he didn't exist.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 24, 2011)

The so called Holocaust story is like a piece of swiss cheese.

 It is full of holes.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 24, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The so called Holocaust story is like a piece of swiss cheese.
> 
> It is full of holes.



Sounds more like your head and all your denial bullshit.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 24, 2011)

De Gaulle, Churchhill, and Eisenhower all wrote books that comprised several volumes about their role during WWII

 None of the three included one single sentence about the so called Holocaust in their books .

 Which would lead one to believe that it either didn't happen or was a very minor footnote in the scheme of things.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 24, 2011)

Really, take your footnote out of your mouth.


----------



## JBeukema (May 24, 2011)

Since when is what the NAZIs did a bad thing?

Americans didn't think that when we were forcefully sterilizing children andn passing the sterilization law in Virginina that Hitler based his laws on.

'The Germans are beating us at our own game'


----------



## Patriot911 (May 24, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> De Gaulle, Churchhill, and Eisenhower all wrote books that comprised several volumes about their role during WWII
> 
> None of the three included one single sentence about the so called Holocaust in their books .
> 
> Which would lead one to believe that it either didn't happen or was a very minor footnote in the scheme of things.



Like most anti-semitic pieces of shit, you rely on lies to push your bullshit.



			
				Eisenhower said:
			
		

> The visual evidence and the verbal testimony of starvation, cruelty and bestiality were so overpowering as to leave me a bit sick. In one room, where they [there] were piled up twenty or thirty naked men, killed by starvation, George Patton would not even enter. He said that he would get sick if he did so. I made the visit [to Gotha] deliberately, in order to be in a position to give first-hand evidence of these things if ever, in the future, there develops a tendency to charge these allegations merely to propaganda.



Page 223.  Dear General: Eisenhower's Wartime Letters to Marshall.

Neither De Gaulle nor Churchill were out in the field and experienced the holocaust first hand.

Do you just blindly repeat bullshit you get from Jew hating sites, or do you actually verify your "facts" first?


----------



## Warrior102 (May 24, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The so called Holocaust story is like a piece of swiss cheese.
> 
> It is full of holes.



Perhaps a trip to the Holocaust Museum is in order for ya. 

It was HORRIFIC what was done to those poor people. 

To deny it occurred is pure ignorance. 

I feel badly for you.

What ever convinced you it didn't happen?


----------



## Patriot911 (May 24, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The so called Holocaust story is like a piece of swiss cheese.
> ...



My guess would be the fact he is Muslim and he was raised to hate Jews.


----------



## William Joyce (May 24, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The so called Holocaust story is like a piece of swiss cheese.
> ...



1.  The Holocaust Museum is basically a propaganda piece for Jews.  

2.  Your thought that it was "horrific" what was done to "those poor people" is basically cultivated by the media, which in turn is owned by Jews.

3.  Who says Jews weren't killed during WWII by the Nazis?

Look, one MASSIVE crowd says, "the Holocaust was the unexcusable, inexplicable torture and murder of six million Jews, no exceptions, no doubts."

Another might say, "there was no Holocaust."

Does it occur to anyone that the truth is somewhere in the middle?  That the Holocaust is exaggerated because it serves a great purpose for Jews and Israel today?

Think about it.

Without "the Holocaust" as told, Jews wouldn't be victims.  Israel would be just a bloodthirsty little land grab by lying Jews.

Can't have that, right?

So...


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 24, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



He wasn't raised Muslim he converted for a piece of ASS. But he sure learns fast.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (May 24, 2011)

History is full of ironies.  Miscongnation like forbidden in the Nuremburg laws was still illegal in the US as late as 1970.    And the supreme court case that overturned that law was called "Loving vs Virginia."   Irony compounded.

Buchenwald was the first camp the US troops found, and it was found by black (segregated) troops.
the first Dachau subcamps were found by Japanese  troops, whose families were living in similar camps.

It would be a better argument on Holocaust denial, if the it didn't seem to contain the subtext "it didn't happen, but it was a very good idea."

We have the records, the manifests, the piles of possessions.    We have movies, pictures, eyewitness accounts.    And we have folks who cheapen the suffering because they want to cause more.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 24, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The so called Holocaust story is like a piece of swiss cheese.
> ...


 I agree that the slave labor camps were terrible places 

 And that many of the inmates died of disease and starvation and also overwork.

 But I do not believe the camps were set up to kill people on an industrial scale as the Zionist  claim.


----------



## JBeukema (May 24, 2011)

Baruch Menachem said:


> And we have folks who cheapen the suffering because they want to cause more.


The people who cheapen the suffering are those who feel the need to inflate the numbers because otherwise it's not bad enough to serve their ends.

Nobody cares less for a Jewish life than a Zionist.

Then, of course, you have the fact that they don't even bother to mention the Roma, the Communists, the homosexuals, or anyone else who was sent to the camps.

Why is there prussian blue to be found in the delousing chambers for linens but not in the alleged gassing chambers for mass murder?

How does the plaque at Auschwitz change the number of alleged victims by millions while the official death toll remains unchanged? 

Yes, the people were in terrible shape when they were found- they'd been abandoned and Germany was short on resources and could barely feed themselves, let alone the prisoners. This was compounded by negligence and disregard that resulted from the conditions of the war and the large number of unqualified guards. Malnutrition, little supplies and poor hygiene let to terrible outbreaks of disease that ravaged the inmates' ranks and discouraged any efforts to get near enough to offer any treatment. Naturally, the guards came to distance themselves from the prisoners. 

None of this proves that the higher ups orchestrated anything or that there was any systemic or organized plan to commit atrocities in the camps. It just proves that war is hell, that filth and poor nutrition breed disease, that human nature is rather dark, and that what happens here can happen elsewhere.





That is a picture of a man found at Fort Sumper, also known as Andersonville, in Georgia, U.S.A.

Auschwitz-Beukenau was really no worse than Andersonville. The Nazis were no worse than the historical Jews or Alexander or numerous other conquering armies of the past. They killed more people only because they had more advanced technologies and larger populations to draw upon.

Negative Eugenics, perfected in Germany, began in England and America. Americans knew about and approved of Germany's actions and many expressed regret that we were not so open in our own attempts to purify our own population. We had no intention of trying to stop Hitler and only reluctantly entered into war with him after he declared war on us, being bound to do so by his pact with Japan. Had it not been for Japan's decision, we would have hummed right along sterilizing our own population, envying Hitler's success, and working right alongside his scientists as we continued to do for half the war.

The facts are that the Holocaust story has changed repeatedly, that the numbers do not add up, that both the United States and the Russians needed to make Hitler look as bad as possible to distract from their own crimes, and that the Zionists saw it as the perfect opportunity to manipulate public discourse and mass media in their favour. Like all good AgitProp, it is rooted in truth, but from that seed of fact has grown a useful myth.​


----------



## Ravi (May 24, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Since when is what the NAZIs did a bad thing?


Since always. Negged.


----------



## dilloduck (May 24, 2011)

Ravi said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Since when is what the NAZIs did a bad thing?
> ...



Does that make you a good person or him a bad person ?


----------



## jillian (May 24, 2011)

Unfortunately for the brain dead, jew-hating trash, the Nazi's were as meticulous in their record-keeping as they were in their extermination of 11 million people.

idiots.


----------



## JBeukema (May 24, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Since when is what the NAZIs did a bad thing?
> 
> Americans didn't think that when we were forcefully sterilizing children andn passing the sterilization law in Virginina that Hitler based his laws on.
> 
> 'The Germans are beating us at our own game'





			
				Ravi said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -563 reputation points from Ravi.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



knowing history makes me a moron?

History News Network | Because the Past is the Present, and the Future too.

Google: Buck v Bell ; forced sterilization California Virginia ; Eugenics Records Office ; Cold Spring Laboratory (still in operation and still conducting the same research)

So... where's your outrage for what was done to Carrie Buck?

SCOTUS still holds forced sterilization to be constitutional in the U.S.

Do you know what company called itself Opel- and whose plants American  bombers were not allowed to hit? The American government paid this  company after the war for the losses they suffered from when we  accidentally bombed their factories in Nazi Germany.

Do you know who built their Blitz trucks and where they got the formula for leaded gasoline?

Are you willing to condemn America?

What about the Jews? Are you ready to condemn_ *all*_ genocide, including when the Jews did it because 'god' told them to? Are you ready to declare _both_ Nazism and Judaism evil for calling for and carrying out genocide?

Or are you just another retarded Zionist shrill?


----------



## Jroc (May 24, 2011)

Sunni Mans got his own ideas on what do about the "Jewish problem"..





> *Originally Posted by Sunni Man*
> 
> I am not anti-semitic at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## JBeukema (May 24, 2011)

For six thousand years, the Jewish tradition has been a plight upon Mankind.

Only when Judaism and those offshoots it has spawned have been retired to history can Man see any true progress.


----------



## Jroc (May 24, 2011)

I find it a waste of time to entertain stupid posts like this.. which is why I rarely post in the conspiracy room mostly mental patients start posts in here.


----------



## JBeukema (May 24, 2011)

Posts like what? Historically accurate accounts of the link between American businesses and Nazis?


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Nazi-Nexus-Corporate-Connections-Holocaust/dp/0914153099]Amazon.com: Nazi Nexus: America&#39;s Corporate Connections to Hitler&#39;s Holocaust (9780914153092): Edwin Black: Books[/ame]

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/IBM-Holocaust-Strategic-Alliance-Corporation/dp/0609607995]Amazon.com: IBM and the Holocaust: The Strategic Alliance between Nazi Germany and America&#39;s Most Powerful Corporation (9780609607992): Edwin Black: Books[/ame]

The facts of American eugenics?

Image Archive on the American Eugenics Movement

Legitimate questions about basic mathematics?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/education/98008-jewish-math-and-wwii.html

You find the truth a waste of time?


----------



## Sunni Man (May 24, 2011)

Jroc said:


> I find it a waste of time to entertain stupid posts like this.. which is why I rarely post in the conspiracy room mostly mental patients start posts in here.



 I originally started this thread in the Europe category.

 Because the events of the so-called Holocaust took place in Europe .

 But a mod, most likely Jillian changed it.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 24, 2011)

And of course I got my neg rep from Jillian and her sock puppet California girl just like clockwork.


----------



## Obamerican (May 24, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Posts like what? Historically accurate accounts of the link between American businesses and Nazis?
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Nazi Nexus: America's Corporate Connections to Hitler's Holocaust (9780914153092): Edwin Black: Books
> ...


Posts where YOU say all Judaism and its off shoots are retired to history which is a way of saying "exterminated".


----------



## Ravi (May 24, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> knowing history makes me a moron?


No, saying what Hitler did wasn't wrong makes you a moron.

And a piece of shit.

Deal.


----------



## Obamerican (May 24, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Hitler was just misunderstood.


----------



## JBeukema (May 24, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Posts like what? Historically accurate accounts of the link between American businesses and Nazis?
> ...




I never said they're retired to history. Clearly (and unfortunately) they're still around.

And yes, a religion that holds that a young rape victims should marry her rapist and then serve him sexually as his wife for the rest of her live and which advocates genocide and the murder of unbelievers, homosexuals, and disobedient children *should* be retired to history. For too long has Abrahamism been a curse upon humanity


----------



## JBeukema (May 24, 2011)

Ravi said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > knowing history makes me a moron?
> ...


Do cite.

I asked when America decided it was wrong- we had no problem with it at the time. Hell, it was our idea.


I condemn Hitler and the Jews both, and also America and the Interhamwe. Unlike Jillian, i don't have to defend genocide half the time and condemn it the other half. I actually have principles.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 24, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> For six thousand years, the Jewish tradition has been a plight upon Mankind.
> 
> Only when Judaism and those offshoots it has spawned have been retired to history can Man see any true progress.



Hey Sunni Man...not too sure why you 'thanked' the above post. You do know your mysoginistic, "stuck-in-the-8th-century", neanderthalic religion is an off-shoot of Judism, right?


----------



## dilloduck (May 24, 2011)

jillian said:


> Unfortunately for the brain dead, jew-hating trash, the Nazi's were as meticulous in their record-keeping as they were in their extermination of 11 million people.
> 
> idiots.



Amazing how Nazi's are believed to be honest upstanding record keepers when it's convenient. You might be a little honest and tell everyone EXACTLY what the records state and what they do NOT state.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 24, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The so called Holocaust story is like a piece of swiss cheese.
> 
> It is full of holes.



Ever been to any of the camps?

I have. The shit was real. 

I also personally know one of the German civilians who as a 15 year old was marched through the camp at Dachau after we liberated it. She tells us she still has nightmares about the place.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 24, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> De Gaulle, Churchhill, and Eisenhower all wrote books that comprised several volumes about their role during WWII
> 
> None of the three included one single sentence about the so called Holocaust in their books .
> 
> Which would lead one to believe that it either didn't happen or was a very minor footnote in the scheme of things.


You're an idiot....Right up there with the troofers, birfers, and deafers.


----------



## dilloduck (May 24, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...



oh hell----if it wasn't for Abrahamism it would be something else. What would all the religion haters do to keep themselves occupied?


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 24, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The so called Holocaust story is like a piece of swiss cheese.
> ...


I've never been.......But i'm sure these fools like Sunni would say all those ovens were built 'cause the Nazi bastards just loved them some pizza.


----------



## JBeukema (May 24, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



We'd focus on other religions, like Stalinism until they, too, were no longer around


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 24, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > And we have folks who cheapen the suffering because they want to cause more.
> ...


You're an idiot also......Right up there with the troofers, birfers and deafers.


----------



## dilloduck (May 24, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I bet there wasn't a prison camp in the world anyone would want to walk through after it was liberated.
How many do you think died from neglect as opposed to intentional murder ?
Any ?
We have crematoriums here today. They are to dispose of dead people--not kill them.


----------



## dilloduck (May 24, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...



Could we get to the science worshippers pretty soon?  Those people are killing us.


----------



## Toro (May 24, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;The Fake 40' Chimney at Auschwitz 480p&#x202c;&rlm;



Dude, this is bad.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 24, 2011)

One thing you have to give to the Germans is that they were and are a very organized people. They like things on time and they keep very intricate and exact records. They have over 50 million documents about the fate of millions of people. And these documents still exist.



> The International Tracing Service archive in Bad Arolsen contains details of the fate of some 17.5 million people, many of them Nazi victims. Germany has announced that it will lift a ban on access to the files.
> 
> The archive includes Nazi lice inspections from concentration camps, reports on the reasons prisoners were held in camps and insurance policies that German firms were required to take out when they used forced labour.


Nazi death camp records reveal fate of millions - Telegraph


> BAD AROLSEN, Germany  The lists run into the tens of thousands  men, women and children tossed into the Nazi machinery of death from just one small country, Holland. Most are unknown, lost in the ashes of the Holocaust.
> 
> But buried in List No. 40 in a frayed ledger in the world's largest storehouse of documents on Holocaust victims, the name Anne Frank is quickly recognizable.
> 
> Today, her diary has made her world famous, but on a day in September 1944 she was just another name  a terrified teenager herded into a train of cattle cars with 1,018 other Jews, headed east to the concentration camps


Amidst sea of victims, Anne Frank's name stands out in vast Nazi archive - USATODAY.com

We have all the proof that it was real that we need.


----------



## American Cowboy (May 24, 2011)

Who is our enemy?

Was it Muslims or Jews that few planes into the Towers?

These vile goat fvcking cave men hate Americans. We are infidels to Muslims. When will you fools get this?

Have we ever been attacked by Jews?


----------



## Obamerican (May 24, 2011)

American Cowboy said:


> Who is our enemy?
> 
> Was it Muslims or Jews that few planes into the Towers?
> 
> ...


They are going to say the USS Liberty.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 24, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



 Actually you are very close.

 The ovens were for making bread for both the inmates and the guards.


----------



## JBeukema (May 24, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> One thing you have to give to the Germans is that they were and are a very organized people. They like things on time and they keep very intricate and exact records.


Actually, you can thank the Americans for that.

Specifically, you can thank IBM


----------



## JBeukema (May 24, 2011)

American Cowboy said:


> Who is our enemy?
> 
> Was it Muslims or Jews that few planes into the Towers?



It was terrorists and murderers





> We are infidels to Muslims.


And? That's straight Jewish law right there. Straight from the Pentateuch



> Have we ever been attacked by Jews?



You're right. Leave the Jews alone. Focus on the Christians


----------



## Dr Grump (May 24, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I know...look at what those scientists like Alexander Fleming and Marie Curie did - murderers the lot of them...


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 24, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


And the gas chambers were used for?


----------



## dilloduck (May 24, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Killing people I assume. Were 6 million people gassed ?


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 24, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


Oh really.....I'm a chef by trade, i'll bite........Where were the proofing ovens and baking racks?........And it took that many ovens to bake bread?


----------



## JBeukema (May 24, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


Nothing. Because there were none.

The delousing chambers have prussian blue stains from the zyklon b.

The so-called 'gas chambers' show no such signs of cyanide.

Hell, one had a window- and the door opened inward.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 24, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



I've been to Dauchau and seen the ovens. I don't know much about baking, but in your experience (and for Dillo's information) are ovens used for baking about the width of a human and about the depth and height, too?


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 24, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


Gassed, burned, shot, bayoneted, starved, beaten to death.


----------



## jillian (May 24, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



you're mentally ill.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 24, 2011)

Dr Grump said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


 Not that i've seen. And i've worked in a very large, mass production kitchen in the past.


----------



## Zona (May 24, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Oh, I'm sure you can find even more stuff to fit your agenda Sunni Man. Continue with your conspiracy theories.
> 
> Wrong forum but hey, whatever floats your anti-semitic boat.



"Another Holocaust Myth *ecposed* at Auschwitz"  

You have to remember who you are dealing with here.


----------



## dilloduck (May 24, 2011)

jillian said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



all who disagree are mentally ill, aren't they ?


----------



## Dr Grump (May 24, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...



Well, if I tell you for a fact that you can't fly, and you insist you can - and no matter how hard to try to prove otherwise, you still can't fly - what else is it called? Flights of fantasy?


----------



## Sunni Man (May 24, 2011)

Jillian is a typical Zionist.

 She never wants to look at the facts.

Because facts in her mind are anti-semitic


----------



## Zona (May 24, 2011)

American Cowboy said:


> Who is our enemy?
> 
> Was it Muslims or Jews that few planes into the Towers?
> 
> ...



Muslims did attack this country..but you see they were exremists...just like white lynched blacks in the shouth a few years ago, but again, they were extremists.  

This sunni guy and his hate for the jews...I just dont get it.  ONe idiot in here said the ovens found were for cooking bread for the guards and prisoners?  Wow.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 24, 2011)

Doubting the official Holocaust story.

 Does not equal hating the Jews.

 I wish people could understand the difference


----------



## dilloduck (May 24, 2011)

Dr Grump said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



We aint talking about flying--we're talking about the WHOLE truth re WWII. We have to hear it all to know what really happened.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 24, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Jillian is a typical Zionist.
> 
> She never wants to look at the facts.
> 
> Because facts in her mind are anti-semitic



Facts according to who?
1 )Those who were on the ground, 
2) Those who witnessed the atrocities
3) records showing birth certificates of people who were alive pre 1933 and by 1945 had simply disappeared?
4) The German's own records?
5) The work of thousands of peer-reviewed pieces of information gathered by reputable universities and scientific institutions that have no link to Jewish organisations.

VS

1) some dudes on a messageboard who have gotten their information from where?


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 24, 2011)

Fuckin' idiots.....Pure and simple!


----------



## dilloduck (May 24, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Doubting the official Holocaust story.
> 
> Does not equal hating the Jews.
> 
> I wish people could understand the difference



They can't. People think that if one itty bitty thing didn't really happen exactly how it's been told  it will blow the whole story


----------



## Dr Grump (May 24, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Well
1) Which parts are missing
2) How much have you read about the period and what publications?

Have you done an in-depth study of all the material available?


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 24, 2011)

Dr Grump said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Jillian is a typical Zionist.
> ...


They are no different than the troofers, birfers, and deafers.

No difference whatsoever.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 24, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Doubting the official Holocaust story.
> 
> Does not equal hating the Jews.
> 
> I wish people could understand the difference



I would settle for some solid, peer-reviewed (or similar) information. Anti-semetic sites with peoples' 'thoughts' on the subject don't count. Or even their 'surmising' or 'guessing' about certains things.


----------



## dilloduck (May 24, 2011)

Dr Grump said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Yes---you should give it a shot. It's not all like we've been told in the propaganda.


----------



## dilloduck (May 24, 2011)

Dr Grump said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Doubting the official Holocaust story.
> ...



Impossible----anyone presenting evidence to the contrary is labeled an anti-semite.
The Jewish catch 22.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 24, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


*OFFICIAL TRANSLATION:*

I don't have any so, i'll just fling this shit at the wall and hope it sticks.

*END OF OFFICIAL TRANSLATION*


----------



## jillian (May 24, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



because sane people know that holocaust deniers trying to revise history after more than 60 years are anti-semitic losers.

no matter how much you play the 'what about facts" thing.

the facts were described in detail by the nazis.

take it up with them.


----------



## dilloduck (May 24, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



It's been presented here at USMB a million times----no point in hearing the same canned response everytime.
Isreal is a itty bitty county bla bla bla and the jews made the desert bloom  bla bla bla


----------



## dilloduck (May 24, 2011)

jillian said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Do we trust Nazi's on this one or not ?


----------



## JBeukema (May 24, 2011)

Dr Grump said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Depends on what you're baking


----------



## JBeukema (May 24, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Doubting the official Holocaust story.
> ...


Which proves they don't really care aobut the victims. They only care about how things can be spun to suit their own purposes. Else they'd care about the _truth_. Jillian and Sunni are among those who have no interest in an accurate and truthful account of exactly what did and what did not happen.


----------



## JBeukema (May 24, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...




And those goes for the propaganda from both sides


----------



## JBeukema (May 24, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Anti-Judaism is not anti-semitism. Judaism is a religion. The Semites are a minor race/ethnicity.


----------



## dilloduck (May 24, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



bingo---


----------



## JBeukema (May 24, 2011)

jillian said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Who in this thread has denied the genocides, mass murder, and ethnic cleansing carried out by the Nazis?

Why do you have to lie, liar?


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 24, 2011)

jillian said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


And also described by those who fortunately survived.

I say fortunately very loosely, seeing as those who survived had and have to live with the horrors of it all in their minds.


----------



## dilloduck (May 24, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Were there some horrific things done? Of course. It was war.
Did you hear about Pol Pot, Stalin and Mao ?


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 25, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



BS. Delousing chambers my ass.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ysAJT7S_p4&feature=youtube_gdata_player]YouTube - &#x202a;Holocaust disproven by Jewish researcher - David Cole&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUi9P6jy2jA]YouTube - &#x202a;Nazi Murder Mills, 1945/04/26 (1945)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man (May 25, 2011)

I have never denied that the Nazis ran terrible concentration camps.

 Or that many prisoners died from starvation and over work and also disease.

 I only take issue with the myth of an organized industrial style killing machine..

 Which is what the supporters of the so-called Holocaust claim.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 25, 2011)

And what has been proven beyond all doubt. Even admitted by people like Albert Speer.


----------



## daveman (May 25, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;The Fake 40' Chimney at Auschwitz 480p&#x202c;&rlm;





William Joyce said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (May 25, 2011)

Slavery never happened either, the Africans were just tourists who came over and decided to stay.


----------



## daveman (May 25, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Since when is what the NAZIs did a bad thing?



You're banned, but your fellow Jew-hating fuck in the OP isn't?

C'mon, mods.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 25, 2011)

Hey in 50 years the US can deny it ever invaded Iraq or Afghanistan.


----------



## daveman (May 25, 2011)

> *Originally Posted by Sunni Man*
> 
> I am not anti-semitic at all.
> 
> ...


You think that will solve anything?

Hardly.  Islam will still need a scapegoat to blame for their failure to progress beyond the 7th Century.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 25, 2011)

daveman said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Since when is what the NAZIs did a bad thing?
> ...


 I fail to see how questioning of certain aspects of the so-called Holocaust can be viewed as Jew hating ??


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 25, 2011)

People need to be reminded that SunniMan was negged *deeply* in to the red when he first arrived for views like this. He toned it down for a while but I see his true self has returned.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 25, 2011)

Why can't the alleged Holocaust be debated?

 Every other aspect of historical significance is continually debated.

 That's what the history channel program is about.

 In fact many Americans debate whether Pres. Roosevelt allowed Pearl harbor to happen in order to involve us in World War II

 Yet they are not called haters .

 So why can't a serious debate over certain aspects of the so-called Holocaust be debated and examined?


----------



## daveman (May 25, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...


You fail to see a great deal, dumbfuck.  

Follow your leader.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 25, 2011)

jillian said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Jillian this is the kind of bullshit JB posts when he is off his anti pscychotics and starts drinking Vodka in the morning.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 25, 2011)

The US never dropped nuclear bombs on Japan.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 25, 2011)

The US won the war in Vietnam.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 25, 2011)

Have you ever researched the tons of evidence that exposes the Holohoax?


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 25, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Have you ever researched the tons of evidence that exposes the Holohoax?


The best evidence are the videos made by US and Russian troops as they liberated the camps.
The best evidence are the testimonies of the people who survived.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 25, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> And what has been proven beyond all doubt. Even admitted by people like Albert Speer.


 Under threat of a death sentence and most likely tortured.

I'm sure he admitted to anything and everything.


----------



## dilloduck (May 25, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Why can't the alleged Holocaust be debated?
> 
> Every other aspect of historical significance is continually debated.
> 
> ...



The propaganda is powerful.
It's the only thing I can think of that is so sacred that even questioning it makes you evil.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 25, 2011)

Heck, in Europe and Canada a person can even go to prison for questioning the official Holocaust story.

 Which begs the question.

 What exactly are they trying to hide?


----------



## High_Gravity (May 25, 2011)

If you really believe the Holocaust is fake, talk to the Germans. Even they admit it happened and if you try to deny the holocaust there, you get put in jail. If the holocaust didn't happen why would the Germans admit to it?


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 25, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Heck, in Europe and Canada a person can even go to prison for questioning the official Holocaust story.
> 
> Which begs the question.
> 
> What exactly are they trying to hide?


You mean you can't question the Holocaust in Europe? I wonder why? 
What? You can't fly the Nazi Flag in Germany? I wonder why?


----------



## Douger (May 25, 2011)

Hitler offered to ship them out to anyone that would have them. Nobody wanted them. I wonder why ?
The Holohoax allowed the inbreds to continue following King James' script and see to it that IsNtReal was " recreated".
The rest of the movie is unfolding right now.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 25, 2011)

Douger said:


> Hitler offered to ship them out to anyone that would have them. Nobody wanted them. I wonder why ?
> The Holohoax allowed the inbreds to continue following King James' script and see to it that IsNtReal was " recreated".
> The rest of the movie is unfolding right now.



You are a fucking idiot and one of the dumbest posters on this site.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (May 25, 2011)

Holocaust deniers confuse me.   They say it didn't happen, but was a good idea.  Then they admit it sort of happened, but Jews were not the only victims.  (6.5/11 isn't that big a fraction, but we are talking 6.5 million out of 11 million) then they point out that in various parts of the US, there were similar laws, and that the US put minorities into special minority housing camps, that were by no means luxurious.

All this is fog to cover the essential story that the Nazi regime set up specific camps to kill people on a wholesale basis through direct murder by gas and firing squad, by overwork and starvation.   The reason the policy was establish was to deal with a particular minority.

The particular crime of the Nazi regime is to deny the humanity of a group of people and use that denial as an excuse for systemic murder.

In one one way the fact that most of the victims were jewish is irrelevant.   It is the concept of setting one group apart and denying them their privileges as human beings is the first and main evil.

However, it was important for the Nazi regime that the group set apart was the Jews, a set of the population within Europe notable for their refusal to go along with all the rest of the lemmings when it came time to jump off a religious or political cliff.   The jew as an independent actor separate from the Nazi state was a threat to the state as a unconforming pebble in the Nazi jackboot.

Anyway, the surviving jews have the right to feel that they are not safe anywhere but in a place they secure their own survival.  The fact of the holocaust is proof of that assertion, which is why the arab regimes wish to deny it happened, even though they have their own plans to do it over better.

The fact it happend that minorities were set upon by majorities in a place that was considered the highest level of civilization means we need to always be careful about what we considere to be civilization.

And the fact that similar (but in no way equal ) laws and events happened here means we need to be careful of our laws and our leadership.  The fact we have looked into the abyss but not fallen in does not excuse what happened there, nor does it permit us to feel all superior.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (May 25, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > Hitler offered to ship them out to anyone that would have them. Nobody wanted them. I wonder why ?
> ...



One of the worst featurs of the whole mess is that Douger is right on this.   The US had stiff quotas.   And the US government toppled the Cuban government when the Cubans began giving fleeing jews visas in 1938.


----------



## KSigMason (May 25, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Anyone who thinks the holocaust is/was a myth is insane.


Something about suck starting a shotgun comes to mind.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 25, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> De Gaulle, Churchhill, and Eisenhower all wrote books that comprised several volumes about their role during WWII
> 
> None of the three included one single sentence about the so called Holocaust in their books .
> 
> Which would lead one to believe that it either didn't happen or was a very minor footnote in the scheme of things.



So this didn't happen, huh?



> When General Eisenhower learned about the camp, he immediately arranged to meet Generals Bradley and Patton at Ohrdruf on the morning of April 12th. By that time, Buchenwald itself had been captured. Consequently, Ike decided to extend the groups visit to include a tour of the Buchenwald extermination camp the next day. Eisenhower also ordered every American soldier in the area who was not on the front lines to visit Ohrdruf and Buchenwald. He wanted them to see for themselves what they were fighting against.



And he never wrote this?



> The things I saw beggar description...The visual evidence and the verbal testimony of starvation, cruelty and bestiality were...overpowering...I made the visit deliberately in order to be in a position to give first-hand evidence of these things if ever, in the future, there develops a tendency to charge these allegations merely to 'propaganda.'


----------



## Jos (May 25, 2011)

Perceived enemies of the State where locked up in prison camps


> The United States Census Bureau assisted the internment efforts by providing confidential neighborhood information on Japanese Americans. The Bureau's role was denied for decades but was finally proven in 2007.


Japanese-American internment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The Truth comes out, if Allowed


----------



## Ernie S. (May 25, 2011)

William Joyce said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Look guy! I have, in my father's things, photos of piles of bodies he took at several camps at the end of the war. Are you saying that railway flat cars piled with bodies 10 or 15 deep are fabrications?


----------



## Sunni Man (May 25, 2011)

Yes Eisenhower did comment on there being prison camps.

 But he said nothing about any gas chambers or it being an exterminaton camp.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 25, 2011)

Jos said:


> Perceived enemies of the State where locked up in prison camps
> 
> 
> > The United States Census Bureau assisted the internment efforts by providing confidential neighborhood information on Japanese Americans. The Bureau's role was denied for decades but was finally proven in 2007.
> ...



What happened to Japanese Americans was terrible but at the same time, we weren't beating them to death, throwing them into mass graves and throwing them in ovens.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 25, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Since when is what the NAZIs did a bad thing?
> ...



You do realize that Opel, since 1929 is a wholly owned subsidiary of General motors and that they were nationalized by Nazis during WW II?


----------



## Ernie S. (May 25, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> For six thousand years, the Jewish tradition has been a plight upon Mankind.
> 
> Only when Judaism and those offshoots it has spawned have been retired to history can Man see any true progress.



Hmmm is this temporary?


----------



## Jos (May 25, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Perceived enemies of the State where locked up in prison camps
> ...


I'm sure if (God forbid) America had lost the war, the winners would have portrayed it as so


----------



## Ernie S. (May 25, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Hitler was just misunderstood.



Probably abused by his mother, as a child. It wasn't his fault.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 25, 2011)

Baruch Menachem said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Douger said:
> ...



 It is a historical fact that Hitler and the German high command offered the Jews the Island of Madagascar to relocate to.

 But the Zionist rejected the offer.

 Which left the Nazis little choice but to pursue the rounding up of the Jews into prison camps.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (May 25, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Hitler's upbringing is the stuff of Freudian legend.  Abusive drunken dad, born due to rape and incest, his mom died of Ovarian cancer at age 12 (incredibly painful and horrible kind of death) for which Adolf blamed her Jewish doctor.

Lots of kids worldwide have worse baggage.    His acts were his alone, not his dads.   But his dad was as much a monster on a small scale has Adolf was on a great scale.

We are the choices we make, not our history.  As horrible as Hitler's dad was, he was not to blame for his son's actions.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (May 25, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


   Had the zionists gone to Madagascar, you would now be going on about the crimes of the zionists against the Madagascarines.   No pleasing some folks.

Also, Madagascar was not Hitler's to give.   I believe it belonged to France.

The Jews came from the eastern coast of the Mediterranean.   At the time, all there was there was sand, scorpions, biting flies and religious kooks of various flavors.   Thats where they wanted to go back.


----------



## dilloduck (May 25, 2011)

Baruch Menachem said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Baruch Menachem said:
> ...



who owned the sand, scorpions, flies and "kooks" ?


----------



## Jos (May 25, 2011)

Baruch Menachem said:


> Hitler's upbringing is the stuff of Freudian legend.  Abusive drunken dad, born due to rape and incest, *his mom died of Ovarian cancer at age 12* (incredibly painful and horrible kind of death) for which Adolf blamed her Jewish doctor.
> 
> Lots of kids worldwide have worse baggage.    His acts were his alone, not his dads.   But his dad was as much a monster on a small scale has Adolf was on a great scale.
> 
> We are the choices we make, not our history.  As horrible as Hitler's dad was, he was not to blame for his son's actions.


More Holocaust myth


> On 21 December 1907, Hitler's mother died of breast cancer at age 47.


Adolf Hitler - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Baruch Menachem (May 25, 2011)

That is the problem with dealing with old memories.   I read that somewhere and did not check it.   Gomen   m(    )m

Does not change the fact that young Adolf went through hell with a drunk and abusive father, And Adolf himself is proof that incest leads to bad results.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (May 25, 2011)

Who owned the sand?  Nobody wanted the place.   It was a waste and a desert.   It was the Jewish immigration that made the place desirable and productive.   In place of scorpions there are medical clinics, in place of sand dunes there are orange groves, and the number of religious kooks has increased exponentially.  Prior to the Jewish immigration, the arabs wanted nothing to do with the place either.


----------



## Jos (May 25, 2011)

Baruch Menachem said:


> That is the problem with dealing with old memories.   I read that somewhere and did not check it.   Gomen   m(    )m



Well you make the point for the OP, when "dealing with old memories.   I read that somewhere and did not check it."


----------



## Ropey (May 25, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The so called Holocaust story is like a piece of swiss cheese.
> 
> It is full of holes.



For a Muslim it is full of holes. Islam is clear. 

&#8220;Judgment Day will come only when the Muslims fight the Jews and kill them, until the Jew hides behind the tree and the stone, and the tree and the stone say: &#8216;Oh Muslim, oh servant of Allah allah The Hadith of the Gharqad Tree and the Jews, there is a Jew behind me, come and kill him&#8217; &#8211; except for the Gharqad tree.&#8221;"

They've learned well what they want to do but they have not yet been able to put their plan into action in the way that Hitler did, but that's their desire.



> The Muslim World & the Mufti!!



The Muslim World & the Mufti!!



> "Dear Comrades, The friendship between Muslims and Germans has become much stronger, because National Socialism is in many respects parallel to Islamic philosophy. Points of similarity are monotheism and unity of leadership, Islam as an organizing force, struggle, community, family and progeny, the relationship with the Jews, glorification of work and production."    ~  The Mufti of Jerusalem addressing his Muslim Nazi troops.
> 
> One widespread myth about the Mideast conflict is that the Arabs are paying the price for Germany's sins. The notion that the palestinians are the "second victims" of the Holocaust contains two falsehoods.  It suggests that without Auschwitz, there would be no justification for Israel, ignoring 3,000 years of Jewish history in the land.  It also suggests Arab innocence in German crimes, ignoring especially the fascist past of Arab leader Haj Amin al Husseini, who was not only Grand Mufti of Jerusalem but also  Waffen SS recruiter and Nazi propagandist in Berlin, & one of the worst fanatical fascists and anti-Semites ever on this planet.









> The mufti orchestrated the 1920/1921 anti-Jewish riots in Palestine (the geographical designation) and the 1929 Arab pogroms that destroyed the ancient Jewish community of Hebron.  An early admirer of Hitler, Husseini received Nazi funding ~ as did Egypt's Muslim Brotherhood ~ for his 1936-1939 Palestinian revolt, during which his thugs killed hundreds of British soldiers, Jews and also Arabs who rejected his Islamofacist-Nazi agenda.   After participating in a failed fascist coup in Iraq, he fled to Berlin in 1941 as Hitler's personal guest. In the service of the Third Reich, the mufti recruited thousands of Muslims to the Waffen SS. He intervened with the Nazis to prevent the escape to Palestine of thousands of European Jews, who were sent instead to the death camps. He also conspired with the Nazis to bring the Holocaust to Palestine, employing the Nazi method of genocidal slaughter of 350,000 Jews.  Rommel's defeat in El Alamein spoiled these plans.








> The mufti  "invented a new form of Jew-hatred by recasting it in an Islamic mould, "   according to German scholar Matthias Küntzel.   The mufti's fusion of European anti-Semtism ~ particularly the genocidal variety ~ with Qu'ranic views of Jewish wickedness has become the hallmark of Islamists world-wide, from al Qaeda to Hamas and Hezbollah. During his time in Berlin, the mufti ran the Nazis' Arab-language propaganda radio programme, which incited Muslims in the Mideast to "kill the Jews wherever you find them. This pleases God, history and religion."   Among the many listeners was also the man later known as Ayatollah Khomeini, who used to tune in to Radio Berlin every evening, according to Amir Taheri's biography of the Iranian leader. Khomeini's disciple Mahmoud Ahmadinejad still spews the same venom pioneered by the mufti as do Islamic hate preachers around the world.
> 
> Muslim Judeophobia is not, as is commonly claimed, a reaction to the recent Mideast conflict but one of its main "root causes."  It has been fueling Arab rejection of a Jewish state long before Israel's creation, and continues to do so today.  We need to understand this & ensure that everyone we come into contact with understands it too!







Aren't Palestinians as responsible as their leader al-Hajj Amin Hussieni who collaborated with the Nazis during WW II?​


----------



## High_Gravity (May 25, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The so called Holocaust story is like a piece of swiss cheese.
> ...



Ropey the ironey of this is that if the Germans had won WW2, the Muslims were next on his list. Arabs were not blonde hair blue eyed Aryans so he saw no use for them, Saudi Arabia would be a German Military outpost if they got their way.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 25, 2011)

The Mufti of Jerusalem was a very minor figure during World War II

 I believe that he only raised one division of Muslims which is approximately 12,000 soldiers

 Which was a tiny fraction equaling far less than 1% of the overall German army.


----------



## Warrior102 (May 25, 2011)

A field trip to the Holocaust Museum seems to be in order. 
I will reserve the short bus for the trip


----------



## Ropey (May 25, 2011)

v





High_Gravity said:


> Ropey the ironey of this is that if the Germans had won WW2, the Muslims were next on his list. Arabs were not blonde hair blue eyed Aryans so he saw no use for them, Saudi Arabia would be a German Military outpost if they got their way.



Of course, and when Israel and the Jews of Israel and the Middle East are all slaughtered then they will continue on with the rest of the world which has already been stated as their next move.

It's not as though they don't state this. 

Muslim World (Ummah).

Muslim world - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There are now Muslims worldwide and the Muslim world, by extension is worldwide. Jihad is the way of Islam. Holy war and death to unbelievers is the way of  Islam. 



> Anyone who makes the claim that he wants to serve the Deen yet is not thinking about jihad in the way of Allah, either has no understanding (of jihad) or he is not a truthful and sincere person. However, concerning the issue of jihad, people have gone to two extremes, both of which are mistaken. One group understood from the concept of jihad that it is necessary to view all the kuffar as those whom we must raise the sword or rifle to kill. The other group understands from the concept of jihad that we must be gentle, affectionate, and love all of them, and by doing such we would be &#8220;struggling&#8221; (i.e. making &#8220;jihad&#8221 with them to bring them back to Allah and His Deen. Obviously, both groups have fallen into error. In reality, we are not a people whose mission is to kill the kuffar, nor are we a people who love the kuffar unrestrictedly. When it is time for fighting, we do not fight except those who, by doing so, we would be serving Allah alone (not our passions or personal agendas).



^^ This is what they say, and then 9-11 comes with more to follow. Peace they say, while they cut your head off.

Islamic Jihad - Jihad in the Way of Allah​

Rather clear to me.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 25, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> A field trip to the Holocaust Museum seems to be in order.
> I will reserve the short bus for the trip



I have a feeling even if we did organize a trip there, the haters and doubters would just make up excuses for everything they saw, just like they do here.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 25, 2011)

Ropey loves to throw Muslims and Islam into any discussion of the Holocaust.

 But the incident known as the Holocaust was carried out by European nations who were predominantly Christian in nature.

 And had nothing to do at all with Muslims or Islam.

 It is basically his way of derailing and wrecking any thread about the Holocaust or the Jews.


----------



## Warrior102 (May 25, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > A field trip to the Holocaust Museum seems to be in order.
> ...



Everything in that place is "made up." 
I hear ya.
I cannot believe some deny this ever happened.
Unreal....


----------



## Warrior102 (May 25, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Ropey oves to throw Muslims and Islam into any discussion of the Holocaust.
> 
> But the incident known as the Holocaust was carried out by European nations who were predominantly Christian in nature.
> 
> And had nothing to do at all with Muslims or Islam



Sunni Dude - I am willing to wager you're a sane individual. Why are you posting garbage like this? Come on man, get with us normal humans. It's more fun out here.....


----------



## High_Gravity (May 25, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



Hey at this rate we can deny slavery every happened, we never nuked Japan in WW2, we won the Vietnam war and we never invaded Iraq or Afghanistan.


----------



## Warrior102 (May 25, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



and don't forget, 9/11 was an inside job....


----------



## Warrior102 (May 25, 2011)

and the germans bombed pearl harbor


----------



## High_Gravity (May 25, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> and the germans bombed pearl harbor



Osama Bin Laden was from Iraq.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 25, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



Martin Luther King Jr was white.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaX954abceY&feature=youtube_gdata_player]YouTube - &#x202a;Holocaust or Holohoax?&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (May 25, 2011)

> Ropey loves to throw Muslims and Islam into any discussion of the Holocaust.



Because they are together. I mean look at the post.


----------



## Ropey (May 25, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




Indeed. They are connected even if Sunni Man pretends they are not. Peaceful Islam? 
*
Full of holes.*

There we go...​


----------



## Sunni Man (May 25, 2011)

Once again ropey the subject of that thread is the Holocaust.

 Which had zero to do with Muslims are Islam.

 Why don't you start your own thread and quit trying to wreck this one?


----------



## Ropey (May 25, 2011)

> The Führer meets the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem, one of the most influential men of Arab nationalism. The Grand Mufti is the religious leader of the Arabs in Palestine and simultaneously their highest judge and financial manager. Because of his nationalism, the British have persecuted him bitterly and put a price of 25,000 pounds on his head. His adventurous voyage brought him over Italy to Germany.



Historical Film Footage

In this German propaganda newsreel, the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem, Hajj Amin al-Husayni, an Arab nationalist and prominent Muslim religious leader, meets Hitler for the first time. During the meeting, held in in the Reich chancellery, Hitler declined to grant al-Husayni&#8217;s request for a public statement--or a secret but formal treaty--in which Germany would: 1) pledge not to occupy Arab land, 2) recognize Arab striving for independence, and 3) support the &#8220;removal&#8221; of the proposed Jewish homeland in Palestine. The Führer confirmed that the &#8220;struggle against a Jewish homeland in Palestine&#8221; would be part of the struggle against the Jews. Hitler stated that: he would &#8220;continue the struggle until the complete destruction of Jewish-Communist European empire&#8221;; and when the German army was in proximity to the Arab world, Germany would issue &#8220;an assurance to the Arab world&#8221; that &#8220;the hour of liberation was at hand.&#8221; It would then be al-Husayni&#8217;s &#8220;responsibility to unleash the Arab action that he has secretly prepared.&#8221; The Führer stated that Germany would not intervene in internal Arab matters and that the only German &#8220;goal at that time would be the annihilation of Jewry living in Arab space under the protection of British power.&#8221;


----------



## Sunni Man (May 25, 2011)

The one division of Muslims that fought for Hitler.

 Mainly operated in the Balkans.

 And had zero to do with rounding up Jews are the concentration camps in Europe.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 25, 2011)

I watched a documentary where basically the Mufts representatives met with Hitlers people in Germany, basically they said the Arabs would wipe out the Jews in the Middle East if the Germans gave them money, weapons and tanks to fight the British in Iraq, the Germans were also promised access to Iraqi oil fields.


----------



## Ropey (May 25, 2011)

Holocaust and Jews. Holocaust and Muslims. 






Sunni Man said:


> Once again ropey the subject of that thread is the Holocaust.
> 
> Which had zero to do with Muslims are Islam.
> 
> Why don't you start your own thread and quit trying to wreck this one?



Oh, yes. It belongs. 

The leader of Sunni Islam and Hitler is important. What they did together is important and the Mufti's work towards a final solution of the Jews in Israel along with Hitler is part of this discussion Sunni Man.

You just want to hit the Jews and be protected while doing it? The Muslims belong in this discussion for sure...


----------



## Baruch Menachem (May 25, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> and the germans bombed pearl harbor



And the Japanese were aryans.  

See the similarity?


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 25, 2011)

> From the statement of Hans Stark, registrar of new arrivals, Auschwitz (Klee, 255):
> 
> At another, later gassing -- also in autumn 1941 -- Grabner* ordered me to pour Zyklon B into the opening because only one medical orderly had shown up. During a gassing Zyklon B had to be poured through both openings of the gas-chamber room at the same time. This gassing was also a transport of 200-250 Jews, once again men, women and children. As the Zyklon B -- as already mentioned -- was in granular form, it trickled down over the people as it was being poured in.
> 
> They then started to cry out terribly for they now knew what was happening to them. I did not look through the opening because it had to be closed as soon as the Zyklon B had been poured in. After a few minutes there was silence. After some time had passed, it may have been ten to fifteen minutes, the gas chamber was opened. The dead lay higgledy-piggedly all over the place. It was a dreadful sight.


http://www.nizkor.org/faqs/auschwitz/auschwitz-faq-06.html


----------



## Sunni Man (May 25, 2011)

I wonder how much they paid him to make that statement?


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 25, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I wonder how much they paid him to make that statement?



10 years in Prison because he was still a Minor at the time. Think he was paid enough, dip shit?


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 25, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I wonder how much they paid him to make that statement?


How much is Al qaeda or the Muslim Brotherhood paying YOU to post this garbage filled propoganda?

After all, your shit is exactly the same as what is posted on Muslim extremist websites.......EXACTLY THE SAME.

You damn sure need to be put on watch lists all over the world......But, you probably already are.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 25, 2011)

I find it really sad that a legitimate topic cannot be debated without people posting all kind of nonsense like this from W J

 Well so much for freedom of speech and thought .


----------



## Warrior102 (May 25, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I find it really sad that a legitimate topic cannot be debated without people posting all kind of nonsense like this from W J
> 
> Well so much for freedom of speech and thought .



Legitimate topic?

Where?


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 25, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I find it really sad that a legitimate topic cannot be debated without people posting all kind of nonsense like this from W J
> 
> Well so much for freedom of speech and thought .


It's really sad that you and your fellow muslim extremists post garbage filled propoganda for no other reason then you sick fucking losers seek the extermination of all jews....And don't even try and fucking deny it.

Ya' see, that's what you sick fucks are all about.....Completely doing away with those who fully inderstand that your bastardized version of Islam never advanced beyond barbarian status.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 25, 2011)

I am a United States Army war veteran of Vietnam with an Honorable Discharge.

 When I took my Oath it was to defend the Constitution and the United States of America from all enemies Foreign and domestic.

 It included nothing about defending Israel or the Zionists.

 Contrary to what many people believe Israel is not our 51st State.

 And we do not owe them anything more than we owe any other country.

 Which in my opinion should be nothing.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 25, 2011)

daveman said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Since when is what the NAZIs did a bad thing?
> ...



You don't ban people on this board for their opinions....as it should be. Don't like it? Find another board....


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 25, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I am a United States Army war veteran of Vietnam with an Honorable Discharge.
> 
> When I took my Oath it was to defend the Constitution and the United States of America from all enemies Foreign and domestic.
> 
> ...


So what?.......the muslim piece of shit who committed the massacre at Fort Hood was sadly US ARMY. 

And I'll say it again......The shit you spew is the EXACT SAME as that spewed on extremist websites.


----------



## Warrior102 (May 25, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I am a United States Army war veteran of Vietnam with an Honorable Discharge.
> 
> When I took my Oath it was to defend the Constitution and the United States of America from all enemies Foreign and domestic.
> 
> ...



Tim McVeigh was U.S. Army. Took the same oath you and I did when I enlisted.
Ans what a POS
I fail to see your point.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 25, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I am a United States Army war veteran of Vietnam with an Honorable Discharge.
> ...


There is no point.

I'm just glad that McVeigh washed out of RANGER School, and didn't taint the finest unit in the Miltary by being a selected member at any point in time.......It makes me sad that the Fort Hood shooter and McVeigh were ever members of the ARMY.......But, it's a huge entity, and there are bound to be freaks who slip through the cracks from time to time.


----------



## daveman (May 25, 2011)

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...


There's a forum for Jew-haters.  It's called Stormfront.

I expect Billy and Sunni have accounts already.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 25, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I am a United States Army war veteran of Vietnam with an Honorable Discharge.
> ...


 So what are you doing on extremist websites ?

 In reality it's pseudo superpatriots like you who are more of a threat to the American public and the Constitution.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 25, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Didn't have to visit the websites........The media has fully exposed what goes on in them for the last 9 1/2 years......Their shown quotes denying the Holocaust fully mirrors yours. Plus there's the lil' matter that much intel is gleened from many of those sites. I know exactly what they are all about.

What the fuck is a pseudo superpatriot?......And how am I threat to the American Public and constitution?.......Is it because I can spot an extremist from a mile away, and am not in any way affraid to call out one when I see one?


----------



## Warrior102 (May 25, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



SM - come on
You can't be this ignorant


----------



## jillian (May 25, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



yes, yes he can.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 25, 2011)

The topic of this thread was the so-called Holocaust.

 But somehow it devolved into me as the subject.

 Muslims had zero to do with the Holocaust.

 It was an event that took place in Europe by Christian nations.

 I for the life of me cannot figure out why the Holocaust cannot be discussed and debated like any other historical event.

 Obviously it is not a cut and dry case since many people seem to dispute certain aspects of the official story.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 25, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The topic of this thread was the so-called Holocaust.
> 
> But somehow it devolved into me as the subject.
> 
> ...



Truth is it is all very documented. there are over 50 million documents about the fate of millions of people.  But you are welcome to try to dispute them. It only shows what you truly want to be true. But it just doesn't work that way.


----------



## Toro (May 25, 2011)

Sunni

In all due respect, you do your religion a great disservice by denying the extent of the Holocaust. It reinforces some people's belief that Muslims are intolerant and engage in massive cognitive dissonance to reinforce biases.


----------



## dilloduck (May 25, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The topic of this thread was the so-called Holocaust.
> ...



Over 50 million documents all agreeing on dates, facts, numbers, names and times is truly amazing.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (May 25, 2011)

What is going on here is that denying the holocaust denies the narrative of the Jewish state.  The reason for Israel is that Jews are unsafe anywhere but in their own strong and secure homeland.   If Jews are safe in the rest of the world, then there is no need for a Jewish state to protect them.

If it wasn't that big a deal, then the in the view of the Arabs there is no point to Zionism.

Conveniently forgetting that Zionism got its start in France in Russia when Hitler was still running around in short pants.

So for the Arabs, Zionism is just a colonial adventure of European jews to enforce european values on the mid east, and rob and displace the original inhabitants.  (The original zionists purchased the land they occupied, and even now when Arabs are displaced they are compensated and permitted court hearings prior to any eminent domain proceedings.  The Arabs under Israeli law are better protected than US citizens under the most recent US supreme court decisions on eminent domain.)

I think this is what causes such a huge desire to get ahold of the history of the 1940s and re write it.   You control the historical narrative, you can control the future.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 25, 2011)

Baruch Menachem said:


> What is going on here is that denying the holocaust denies the narrative of the Jewish state.  The reason for Israel is that Jews are unsafe anywhere but in their own strong and secure homeland.   If Jews are safe in the rest of the world, then there is no need for a Jewish state to protect them.
> 
> If it wasn't that big a deal, then the in the view of the Arabs there is no point to Zionism.
> 
> ...


One of your best posts.

And I always enjoy your posts.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 25, 2011)

Toro said:


> Sunni
> 
> In all due respect, you do your religion a great disservice by denying the extent of the Holocaust. It reinforces some people's belief that Muslims are intolerant and engage in massive cognitive dissonance to reinforce biases.



 You are most likely right.

 Although I've never discussed this with my Muslim friends.

 Nor have I ever heard it preached at any mosque.

 People want to associate Holocaust denial with Muslims.

 I love history and came about my conclusions concerning the Holocaust through my own independent study.


----------



## jillian (May 25, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Not really... nazis were as meticulous and efficient in their record-keeping as they were at mass murder.... which really shoots pathetic holocaust denier claims in the foot. 

pathetic, man... just pathetic.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 25, 2011)

daveman said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



There are also forums for anti-abortionists, Obama haters and gun nuts...but you can find them all here too, without fear or favour...


----------



## Dr Grump (May 25, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I never took you for a conspiracy theorist. Black hating, jew hating board perv, yes. But a conspiracy theorist? Nada...


----------



## Sunni Man (May 25, 2011)

jillian said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


 Sounds like you really admire the efficiency of the Nazis.

 Are you a member of Stormfront  ??


----------



## Toro (May 25, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni
> ...



I don't know who equates the Holocaust with Muslims.  The Holocaust is associated with Nazis.  However, it seems that there are a disproportionate number of Mulsim  Holocaust-deniers.  But it has absolutely nothing to do with Muslims.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 25, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> .
> 
> I love history and came about my conclusions concerning the Holocaust through my own independent study.



And there's the rub. What did you independently study?


----------



## Sunni Man (May 25, 2011)

Dr Grump said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



 Meaning that I took US and world history classes in high school and college.

 But now I read history from any era our viewpoint that I choose.

 With no guidance or direction from any teacher or professor.


----------



## eots (May 25, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The topic of this thread was the so-called Holocaust.
> ...



50 million ?  got a link to that  ???


----------



## dilloduck (May 25, 2011)

Dr Grump said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I never took you for a good judge of character.
Go ahead--convince me 50 million documents all say the holocaust happened the same way, same stats, same everything cuz if they don't, I'd say there are things to be debated.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 25, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> [
> 
> I never took you for a good judge of character.
> Go ahead--convince me 50 million documents all say the holocaust happened the same way, same stats, same everything cuz if they don't, I'd say there are things to be debated.



Do they say that? Ollie never said that. You said that. Where does it say they say the same thing? Same stats? You wouldn't know because you haven't even looked at them, or read them...


----------



## Dr Grump (May 25, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



And whose viewpoint do you choose, and whose works are you reading?


----------



## dilloduck (May 25, 2011)

Dr Grump said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



listen Gump------everything is open for debate. No one and I mean NO ONE has a lock on all the facts surrounding the holocaust. And since no one does it seems prudent to question everything. Questioning something doesn't make you anything but wise.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 25, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Most things are up for debate, even aspects of the Holocaust. There is a huge chasm between denying the Holocaust and discussing varying aspects of it.

No, some things are NOT open to debate. ie - Obama IS the president of the US. The US DID invade Iraq in 2003. Robert de Niro IS an actor....capice?


----------



## Sunni Man (May 25, 2011)

Dr Grump said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



 Currently reading the works of the Roman general.Marcus Aurelius.

 And next I think I am going to read the memoirs of major Dick Winters.


----------



## dilloduck (May 25, 2011)

Dr Grump said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



EVERYTHING is up for debate---EVERYTHING.
Being a lefty might lead you to think that things are all cut and dried but they ain't.
Open your mind and enjoy the view.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 25, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



So whose work have you read - indepth - about the holocaust?


----------



## Dr Grump (May 25, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Of course things are up for debate, but some aren't.

Are you:
1) Saying Obama is NOT the pres of US?
2) The US didn't invade Iraq in 2003?
3) Robert de Niro has never acted?

Whether Obama is a good pres, or the US invasion was justified, or de Niro can act ARE up for debate, but my what I have stated are facts. Therefore they are not up for debate....


----------



## dilloduck (May 25, 2011)

Dr Grump said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



facts are debateable. How many new ideas have arisen because someone had the balls to challenge what was thought to be a fact and proven to be bullshit ?

Stop with the intentional ignorance.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 25, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



You say the above drivel and call me intentionally ignorant. If a 'fact' is challenged with reputable evidence then it ceases to be a fact, but a debatable issue. The word 'fact' has a meaning. Look it up....


----------



## dilloduck (May 25, 2011)

Dr Grump said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



play your little game of semantics elsewhere----this is exactly why liberals aren't worth discussing anything with.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 25, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Translation: "I got my butt kicked, so I give up."

Hey Dillo, a question for ya:
Is Barack Obama president of the US a fact or not. If it is a fact, what is debatable about it?


----------



## dilloduck (May 25, 2011)

Dr Grump said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Whether he's a good one or not.
See how easy that is ?
now shoo


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 25, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


I'm not a lefty....I would be ashamed to have that label EVER attached to me, but, i'm here to tell you that you are full o' shit.

Now, are you a Ron Paul supporter?.........Just curious.


----------



## dilloduck (May 25, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Stop it. You're hurting my feelings.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 26, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



And that negates my point how?
Whether he is a good one or not is a different subject.
Now thank me for educating your ignorant arse....


----------



## José (May 26, 2011)

Baruch Menachem said:


> Who owned the sand?  Nobody wanted the place.   It was a waste and a desert.   It was the Jewish immigration that made the place desirable and productive.   In place of scorpions there are medical clinics, in place of sand dunes there are orange groves, and the number of religious kooks has increased exponentially.  Prior to the Jewish immigration, the arabs wanted nothing to do with the place either.



Oh, the irony...

The Zionists have come full circle and are now doing the exact same thing they accuse Holocaust deniers of: rewriting History.

1 - Palestine was an uncivilised wasteland, "a land without a people", etc, etc (the same old tired bullshit that's been repeated ad nauseum by each and every invader since the world's first landgrab).

2 - Palestinians were not terrorised by jewish paramilitary groups into leaving their villages, did not flee a warzone like civilians do all over the world, the Jews begged them to stay but they refused.

BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH...


----------



## José (May 26, 2011)

> Originally posted by *Baruch Menachem*
> What is going on here is that denying the holocaust denies the narrative of the Jewish state. The reason for Israel is that Jews are unsafe anywhere but in their own strong and secure homeland. If Jews are safe in the rest of the world, then there is no need for a Jewish state to protect them.
> 
> If it wasn't that big a deal, then the in the view of the Arabs there is no point to Zionism.



Conversely, the Holocaust "justifies" the dehumanisation of the Palestinian people.

This historical event gave the world Jewry the status of "super victims of human history".

This super victim status makes it much easier for people in the United States to dehumanise the palestinian people for a "greater good", to disregard their unequivocal right to return to their homes and lands in order to preserve the "Jewish character" of the state.

In a strange, convoluted way, the holocaust helps to ease the burden of guilt.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 26, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



martin luther's copy of the protocol of the wannseekonferenz is a fake.

it has to be, as it protocols the endlösung.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 26, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The so called Holocaust story is like a piece of swiss cheese.
> 
> It is full of holes.



Exactly what were the nuremberg trials about?


----------



## daveman (May 26, 2011)

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Are you equating the two sets?


----------



## daveman (May 26, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


In other words, you only seek out information that reinforces the conclusions you've already reached.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 26, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



 Negative

 I seek out reading material that covers both sides of any issue.

 That way I can draw my own conclusions on the subject matter.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (May 26, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > What is going on here is that denying the holocaust denies the narrative of the Jewish state.  The reason for Israel is that Jews are unsafe anywhere but in their own strong and secure homeland.   If Jews are safe in the rest of the world, then there is no need for a Jewish state to protect them.
> ...


Something very important seems to have sailed past you.


----------



## daveman (May 26, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Funny how you come to the conclusion that many of your faith share, huh?

Yeah, I don't think you're as independent as you'd like to think.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 26, 2011)

Baruch Menachem

I enjoy reading well thought out post whether I agree or disagree with them.

 In fact I will give positive reputations to posters who's views are diametrically opposed to mine if they are well thought out and expressed in an intellectual manner


----------



## Baruch Menachem (May 26, 2011)

The important thing to do with any important study is to look at the contemporary accounts.   Not re digested pablum by folks with an axe to grind.

We have the witnesses accounts, we have the pictures, the movies, even the admissions by the German officials as to what they were doing.

What you are dealing with are engineering nitpicks from 40 years on.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 26, 2011)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Of course. This is fairly common knowledge.



> The ITS Holocaust Archive in Bad Arolsen, Germany contains the fullest records of Nazi persecutions in existence.
> 
> The archives contain 50 million pages, housed in thousands of filing cabinets in 6 buildings. Overall, there are 16 miles of shelves holding information about the victims of the Nazis.
> 
> ...



Holocaust Records Archive - International Tracing Service ITS Bad Arolsen Germany - 16 Miles of Nazi Files






Largest archive of Holocaust records to open - USATODAY.com


----------



## lvcabbie (May 26, 2011)

Thank you for letting me know who to add to my Ignore List!

You are a


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 26, 2011)

lvcabbie said:


> Thank you for letting me know who to add to my Ignore List!
> 
> You are a



Who are you talking to? There are several asses on this thread....


----------



## JBeukema (May 26, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


That's the Allies' story.

Are you saying the official story if bullshit?


----------



## JBeukema (May 26, 2011)

daveman said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Since when is what the NAZIs did a bad thing?
> ...


Any moral man must abhor the Jewish religion


----------



## JBeukema (May 26, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Hey in 50 years the US can deny it ever invaded Iraq or Afghanistan.


Or admit to putting Operation Northwoods into effect...


Took about that long to admit to MK-ULTRA and release the documents they hadn't destroyed


----------



## JBeukema (May 26, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't the alleged Holocaust be debated?
> ...


Well, that and 9/11


----------



## JBeukema (May 26, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> If you really believe the Holocaust is fake, talk to the Germans. Even they admit it happened and if you try to deny the holocaust there, you get put in jail. If the holocaust didn't happen why would the Germans admit to it?




If it really happened, why lock up those who question the story instead of simply providing the evidence?

Sounds like the church burning 'heretics' for challenging the faith.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 26, 2011)

daveman said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Not my point....


----------



## Dr Grump (May 26, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> If it really happened, why lock up those who question the story instead of simply providing the evidence?
> 
> Sounds like the church burning 'heretics' for challenging the faith.



I agree they shouldn't be locked up..

They should be heard so everybody can see how looney they are...


----------



## JBeukema (May 26, 2011)

Baruch Menachem said:


> The particular crime of the Nazi regime is to deny the humanity of a group of people and use that denial as an excuse for systemic murder.



Ever heard a Republican talk about Muslims?





> Anyway, the surviving jews have the right to feel that they are not safe anywhere but in a place they secure their own survival.



Boo-hoo. I feel no pity for a Jew or a dead Nazi. You can't say genocide's okay when you do it and then expect people to feel bad for you when you're on the losing side.

Hitler didn't do anything the Jews didn't approve of.


> And the fact that similar (but in no way equal ) laws and events happened here



Nor because America didn't want to do the same.

'The Germans are beating us at our own game.'


> The fact we have looked into the abyss but not fallen in does not excuse what happened there, nor does it permit us to feel all superior.



Didn't fall in? Do you know anything at all about 'Manifest Destiny'?


----------



## JBeukema (May 26, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > For six thousand years, the Jewish tradition has been a plight upon Mankind.
> ...


Is what temporary?

Man must progress beyond his need for gods


----------



## JBeukema (May 26, 2011)

'Jews' served in the Waffen SS. Hitler signed off on this.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Hitlers-Jewish-Soldiers-Descent-Military/dp/0700613587"]Amazon.com: Hitler's Jewish Soldiers: The Untold Story of Nazi Racial Laws and Men of Jewish Descent in the German Military (Modern War Studies) (9780700613588): Bryan Mark Rigg: Books[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 26, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The so called Holocaust story is like a piece of swiss cheese.
> ...



How do you know what was done to them?  They already admitted the 6 million number was a lie.


----------



## JBeukema (May 26, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Ropey loves to throw Muslims and Islam into any discussion of the Holocaust.
> 
> But the incident known as the Holocaust was carried out by European nations who were predominantly Christian in nature.
> 
> ...


"Hence today I believe that I am acting in accordance with the will of the Almighty Creator: by defending myself against the Jew, I am fighting for the work of the Lord.  Adolf Hitler (Mein Kampf)

The Catholic church fully supported Hitler


----------



## JBeukema (May 26, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/education/98008-jewish-math-and-wwii.html


----------



## JBeukema (May 26, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> > From the statement of Hans Stark, registrar of new arrivals, Auschwitz (Klee, 255):
> >
> > At another, later gassing -- also in autumn 1941 -- Grabner* ordered me to pour Zyklon B into the opening because only one medical orderly had shown up. During a gassing Zyklon B had to be poured through both openings of the gas-chamber room at the same time. This gassing was also a transport of 200-250 Jews, once again men, women and children. As the Zyklon B -- as already mentioned -- was in granular form, it trickled down over the people as it was being poured in.
> >
> ...



Do you buy all the confessions signed by POW in 'Nam?


----------



## JBeukema (May 26, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I am a United States Army war veteran of Vietnam with an Honorable Discharge.


Doesn't mean you're not a jackass


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 26, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...


thanks


----------



## Jos (May 26, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3we8Sg9oOs]YouTube - &#x202a;1933: Zionists sign a deal with Hitler - The Transfer Agreement&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Transfer Agreement - Home Page
 how many moved to Palestine?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haavara_Agreement


----------



## JBeukema (May 26, 2011)

Baruch Menachem said:


> The reason for Israel is that Jews are unsafe anywhere but in their own strong and secure homeland.


Why? They're not safe in your neighborhood?

Area you a Nazi?


----------



## JBeukema (May 26, 2011)

Dr Grump said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


Whether the government is legitimate in the first place


----------



## JBeukema (May 26, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The so called Holocaust story is like a piece of swiss cheese.
> ...


Distracting from American and Soviet crimes and focusing attention on the Germans


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 26, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > The particular crime of the Nazi regime is to deny the humanity of a group of people and use that denial as an excuse for systemic murder.
> ...


You're such a fuckin' loser.


----------



## Fizz (May 27, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



newsflash: the germans lost. the americans and soviets didnt.


----------



## JBeukema (May 27, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...





			
				Wicked Jester said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -118 reputation points from Wicked Jester.


Why ask if you don't want the answer?


----------



## JBeukema (May 27, 2011)

Fizz said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Which makes what the Soviets did okay? 


Then what the Nazis did was okay, too. After all, the French, the Jews, the Roma, the Poles- lost.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 27, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


I don't need answers from a loser like you, therefore I never asked.......You deal in stupidity.

And, if you don't want to be negged, don't neg me first.......I don't neg, unless negged, loser.


----------



## JBeukema (May 27, 2011)

So you admit to being a whiny, petty, little bitch?


----------



## Godboy (May 27, 2011)

I personally knew a jewish man (hes dead now) that survived Auschwitz. He had the numbered tatoo on his forearm and lots of stories to go along with it. I susppose Sunni would claim this family friend of mine was just REALLY dedicated to the hoax. 

What a fucking idiot. This thread is absurd.


----------



## Caroljo (May 27, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I was able to go to Germany last year to visit my son for 2 weeks. He and his family were stationed there (Army) for 3 years, at Graffenweir (can't spell it - they just called it Graff).  We spent most of a day at the Flossenburg concentration camp.  We were lucky enough that his church group was going there and one of their pastors had studied most of the camps in Germany and was able to give us a lot of information. 

That was probably the most depressing place i have ever been!  We were in the shower rooms, the gas chambers, the crematorium...there's a memorial there where there's a BIG mound of dirt, grassed over, that is actually the burial site of thousands of people that were buried because there was only 1 oven so they couldn't burn all the bodies.  

I saw an old man just standing outside the gate, with the saddest look on his face, not moving, not saying a word, just staring at one of the buildings.  There's a man that as a boy was at that camp with his parents.  His parents were killed and he was found by the military when the camp was closed.  He was adopted by a soldier, is now a professor here in the US.  Every year on the same day he was found he goes back to Flossenburg and just stands at the place in a broken down building where he used to sleep.  

And of course, it wasn't ALL Jews in these camps, there were many other nationalities..ones that the Germans believed were not worth keeping.  But the majority murdered were Jews.

For anyone to deny this happened is beyond my ability to grasp.


----------



## daveman (May 27, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...


Stockholm called...you're in the running for the Nobel Stupidest Post Prize.


----------



## daveman (May 27, 2011)

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


Okay.


----------



## KSigMason (May 27, 2011)

What a simply disgusting statement all around there Sunni.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 27, 2011)

After reading the last two pages I can only reaffirm my belief that JB is a total idiot.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 27, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > If you really believe the Holocaust is fake, talk to the Germans. Even they admit it happened and if you try to deny the holocaust there, you get put in jail. If the holocaust didn't happen why would the Germans admit to it?
> ...



You need to talk to the Germans about that, its their laws.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (May 27, 2011)

As bad as the Russians were in WWII (And the fact they were on the judges table rather than at the defendants table turns much of the argument at Nuremberg into a travesty) the fact remains they didn't start a general war with the goal of mass murder.   They may have been mass murderers (and their record in that regard either ties or exceeds that of the Germans) but their crime is not the same.

The Germans started the war with the goal of annihilating their subject races, running them through mass murder factories.

And no matter how wrong the russians may have been (or for that matter, US in America what with Jim Crow and the Japanese internment) that does not excuse the Germans for what they did, what their goals were, and how they did it.

The existence of pickpockets does not excuse Dillinger.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 27, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> So you admit to being a whiny, petty, little bitch?


You neg me, and then call me a whiney bitch?

LMAO!

You're a fuckin' pussy......Both on and off this board.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 27, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > So you admit to being a whiny, petty, little bitch?
> ...



JB is psychotic, he does the same shit all the time he neg reps someone and than when he gets one in return, he stamps his feet and throws a tantrum like a 5 year old child with ADHD.


----------



## Big Hoss (May 27, 2011)

Good to see I am not the only one who doesn't believe the holohoax bs.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 27, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Good to see I am not the only one who doesn't believe the holohoax bs.



You are a retard.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 27, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Good to see I am not the only one who doesn't believe the holohoax bs.


And here we have big loss.....another idiotic lil' whimp, joining the losers club.


----------



## lvcabbie (May 27, 2011)

I really hesitate to get into this as it's nothing but another thread about the Holocaust being a myth.

I've BEEN to Auschwitz. I've talked to men who were there as inmate - and guards. I've talked to Austrians and Germans who lived during those times and told me of what they saw and knew.






This was NOT a myth!!!


----------



## JBeukema (May 27, 2011)

daveman said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


So you're cool with genocide, the murder of unbelievers, killing all homosexuals, and forcing a girl to marry her rapist and serve him sexually for the rest of her life?


----------



## JBeukema (May 27, 2011)

Baruch Menachem said:


> As bad as the Russians were in WWII (And the fact they were on the judges table rather than at the defendants table turns much of the argument at Nuremberg into a travesty) the fact remains they didn't start a general war with the goal of mass murder.



Actually, they did. It just happened to be against their own people.





> They may have been mass murderers (and their record in that regard either ties or exceeds that of the Germans) but their crime is not the same.



Why?





> The Germans started the war with the goal of annihilating their subject races, running them through mass murder factories.



The Russians did pretty much the same thing, except instead of having to be a Nazi to survive, you had to be a 'good' Bolshevik


> And no matter how wrong the russians may have been (or for that matter, US in America what with Jim Crow and the Japanese internment) that does not excuse the Germans for what they did, what their goals were, and how they did it.



Nor, by that same token, do the Nazi's crimes excuse anyone else's. 


> the fact they were on the judges table rather than at the defendants  table turns much of the argument at Nuremberg into a travesty



As I said, the whole show was intended to focus attention on Germany and distract from American and Soviet crimes.


----------



## daveman (May 27, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Good to see I am not the only one who doesn't believe the holohoax bs.


There's a typo in your user title.  Should be "No one like*s* me".


----------



## daveman (May 27, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...


Is that what "You're stupid" means?


----------



## JBeukema (May 27, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...





			
				daveman said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -158 reputation points from daveman.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...




You just attacked me for declaring such things to be evil


----------



## JBeukema (May 27, 2011)

daveman said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


I'll take that, and your defense of a religion which preaches such things, to be a 'yes, I, daveman, support genocide and the rape of children'.


----------



## JBeukema (May 27, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > If you really believe the Holocaust is fake, talk to the Germans. Even they admit it happened and if you try to deny the holocaust there, you get put in jail. If the holocaust didn't happen why would the Germans admit to it?
> ...





			
				SFC Ollie said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -362 reputation points from SFC Ollie.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.




Yes... do not question when those who question disappear...

I hadn't figured you as a supporter of the police state, ollie


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 27, 2011)

I support the truth, and the truth is that the holocaust happened.


----------



## daveman (May 27, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



I guess you forgot about the rep you sent me first, huh? 


> Hi, you have received -230 reputation points from JBeukema.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


...all for simply calling you stupid.  

Six million wasn't enough for you, was it?


----------



## JBeukema (May 27, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> I support the truth


No, you don't. If you support the truth, then you support the *whole* truth.

You've made it clear you have no interest in an honest and accurate history of events when they challenge your faith.


----------



## JBeukema (May 27, 2011)

daveman said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...




You were negged for supporting rape and genocide and calls to commit genocide.


----------



## daveman (May 27, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...


Yeah.  What religion is that, nutcase?


----------



## daveman (May 27, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...


Uh huh.  Where did I do that?


----------



## Grace (May 27, 2011)

JB is crazy.


----------



## JBeukema (May 27, 2011)

daveman said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Judaism, which includes Islam.
*Kill People Who Don't Listen to Priests*
_Anyone arrogant enough to reject the verdict of the  judge or of the priest who represents the LORD your God must be put to death.   Such evil must be purged from Israel.  _(Deuteronomy 17:12 NLT)

Kill Witches 
 _You should not let a  sorceress live.  _(Exodus 22:17 NAB)

*Kill Homosexuals*
_"If a man lies with a male as with a women, both of them shall be put to death for their abominable deed; they have forfeited their lives."_  (Leviticus 20:13 NAB)

*Kill Fortunetellers*
_A man or a woman who acts as a medium or  fortuneteller shall be put to death by stoning; they have no one but themselves  to blame for their death._  (Leviticus 20:27 NAB)

*Death for Hitting Dad*
_Whoever strikes his father or mother shall be put to  death. _ (Exodus 21:15 NAB)

Death  for Cursing Parents
  1) _If one curses his father or mother, his lamp will go out at the coming  of darkness._ (Proverbs 20:20 NAB)
     2) _All who curse their father or mother must be put  to death.  They are guilty of a capital offense._  (Leviticus 20:9 NLT)

*Death for Adultery*
_If a man commits adultery with another man's wife,  both the man and the woman must be put to death._  (Leviticus 20:10 NLT)

*Death for Fornication *
_A priest's daughter who loses her honor by  committing fornication and thereby dishonors her father also, shall be burned to  death._  (Leviticus 21:9 NAB)

*Death to Followers of Other Religions *
_ Whoever sacrifices to any god, except the Lord  alone, shall be doomed.  _(Exodus 22:19 NAB)

*Kill Nonbelievers*
_ They entered into a covenant to seek the Lord, the  God of their fathers, with all their heart and soul; and everyone who would not  seek the Lord, the God of Israel, was to be put to death, whether small or  great, whether man or woman._  (2 Chronicles 15:12-13 NAB)

Kill False  Prophets
 _ If a man still prophesies,  his parents, father and mother, shall say to him, "You shall not live, because  you have spoken a lie in the name of the Lord."  When he prophesies, his  parents, father and mother, shall thrust him through.  _ (Zechariah 13:3 NAB)

*Kill the Entire Town if One Person Worships Another God*
_Suppose you hear in one of the towns the LORD your  God is giving you that some worthless rabble among you have led their fellow  citizens astray by encouraging them to worship foreign gods.  In such cases, you  must examine the facts carefully.  If you find it is true and can prove that  such a detestable act has occurred among you, you must attack that town and  completely destroy all its inhabitants, as well as all the livestock.  Then you  must pile all the plunder in the middle of the street and burn it.  Put the  entire town to the torch as a burnt offering to the LORD your God.  That town  must remain a ruin forever; it may never be rebuilt.  Keep none of the plunder  that has been set apart for destruction.  Then the LORD will turn from his  fierce anger and be merciful to you.  He will have compassion on you and make  you a great nation, just as he solemnly promised your ancestors.  "The LORD your  God will be merciful only if you obey him and keep all the commands I am giving  you today, doing what is pleasing to him."_  (Deuteronomy 13:13-19 NLT)

*Kill Women Who Are Not Virgins  On Their Wedding Night*
_But if this charge is true _(that she wasn't a  virgin on her wedding night)_, and evidence of the girls virginity is not  found, they shall bring the girl to the entrance of her fathers house and there  her townsman shall stone her to death, because she committed a crime against  Israel by her unchasteness in her father's house.  Thus shall you purge the evil  from your midst._  (Deuteronomy  22:20-21 NAB)

*Kill Followers of Other Religions.*
     1)_If your own full brother, or your son or  daughter, or your beloved wife, or you intimate friend, entices you secretly to  serve other gods, whom you and your fathers have not known, gods of any other  nations, near at hand or far away, from one end of the earth to the other: do  not yield to him or listen to him, nor look with pity upon him, to spare or  shield him, but kill him.  Your hand shall be the first raised to slay him; the  rest of the people shall join in with you.  You shall stone him to death,  because he sought to lead you astray from the Lord, your God, who brought you  out of the land of Egypt, that place of slavery.  And all Israel, hearing of  this, shall fear and never do such evil as this in your midst._   (Deuteronomy 13:7-12 NAB)

     2)_ Suppose a man or woman among you, in one of your  towns that the LORD your God is giving you, has done evil in the sight of the  LORD your God and has violated the covenant by serving other gods or by  worshiping the sun, the moon, or any of the forces of heaven, which I have  strictly forbidden.  When you hear about it, investigate the matter thoroughly.  If it is true that this detestable thing has been done in Israel, then that man  or woman must be taken to the gates of the town and stoned to death. _ (Deuteronomy  17:2-5 NLT)

*Death for Blasphemy*
_One day a man who had an Israelite mother and an  Egyptian father got into a fight with one of the Israelite men.  During the  fight, this son of an Israelite woman blasphemed the LORD's name.  So the man  was brought to Moses for judgment.  His mother's name was Shelomith. She was the  daughter of Dibri of the tribe of Dan.  They put the man in custody until the  LORD's will in the matter should become clear.  Then the LORD said to Moses,  "Take the blasphemer outside the camp, and tell all those who heard him to lay  their hands on his head.  Then let the entire community stone him to death.  Say  to the people of Israel: Those who blaspheme God will suffer the consequences of  their guilt and be punished.  Anyone who blasphemes the LORD's name must be  stoned to death by the whole community of Israel.  Any Israelite or foreigner  among you who blasphemes the LORD's name will surely die._  (Leviticus  24:10-16 NLT)

Kill False Prophets 
1) _Suppose there are prophets among you, or those  who have dreams about the future, and they promise you signs or miracles,  and  the predicted signs or miracles take place.  If the prophets then say, 'Come,  let us worship the gods of foreign nations,' do not listen to them.  The LORD  your God is testing you to see if you love him with all your heart and soul.   Serve only the LORD your God and fear him alone.  Obey his commands, listen to  his voice, and cling to him.  The false prophets or dreamers who try to lead you  astray must be put to death, for they encourage rebellion against the LORD your  God, who brought you out of slavery in the land of Egypt.  Since they try to  keep you from following the LORD your God, you must execute them to remove the  evil from among you._ (Deuteronomy 13:1-5 NLT)

    2)_ But any prophet who  claims to give a message from another god or who falsely claims to speak for me  must die.'  You may wonder, 'How will we know whether the prophecy is from the  LORD or not?'  If the prophet predicts something in the LORD's name and it does  not happen, the LORD did not give the message.  That prophet has spoken on his  own and need not be feared._  (Deuteronomy 18:20-22 NLT)

 Infidels and Gays Should Die
 _So God let them go ahead  and do whatever shameful things their hearts desired.  As a result, they did  vile and degrading things with each other's bodies.  Instead of believing what  they knew was the truth about God, they deliberately chose to believe lies.  So  they worshiped the things God made but not the Creator himself, who is to be  praised forever.  Amen.  That is why God abandoned them to their shameful  desires.  Even the women turned against the natural way to have sex and instead  indulged in sex with each other.  And the men, instead of having normal sexual  relationships with women, burned with lust for each other.  Men did shameful  things with other men and, as a result, suffered within themselves the penalty  they so richly deserved.  When they refused to acknowledge God, he abandoned  them to their evil minds and let them do things that should never be done.   Their lives became full of every kind of wickedness, sin, greed, hate, envy,  murder, fighting, deception, malicious behavior, and gossip.  They are  backstabbers, haters of God, insolent, proud, and boastful.  They are forever  inventing new ways of sinning and are disobedient to their parents.  They refuse  to understand, break their promises, and are heartless and unforgiving.  They  are fully aware of God's death penalty for those who do these things, yet they  go right ahead and do them anyway.  And, worse yet, they encourage others to do  them, too._ (Romans 1:24-32 NLT)

Kill Anyone  who Approaches the Tabernacle
 _For the LORD had said to  Moses, 'Exempt the tribe of Levi from the census; do not include them when you  count the rest of the Israelites.  You must put the Levites in charge of the  Tabernacle of the Covenant, along with its furnishings and equipment.  They must  carry the Tabernacle and its equipment as you travel, and they must care for it  and camp around it.  Whenever the Tabernacle is moved, the Levites will take it  down and set it up again.  Anyone else who goes too near the Tabernacle will be  executed.' _ (Numbers 1:48-51 NLT)

 Kill People for Working on the Sabbath
 _The LORD then gave these  further instructions to Moses: 'Tell the people of Israel to keep my Sabbath  day, for the Sabbath is a sign of the covenant between me and you forever.  It  helps you to remember that I am the LORD, who makes you holy.  Yes, keep the  Sabbath day, for it is holy.  Anyone who desecrates it must die; anyone who  works on that day will be cut off from the community.  Work six days only, but  the seventh day must be a day of total rest.  I repeat: Because the LORD  considers it a holy day, anyone who works on the Sabbath must be put to death.'_ (Exodus 31:12-15 NLT)



*Death to the Rape Victim *(Deuteronomy 22:23-24  NAB) 

_    If within the city a man comes upon a maiden who is  betrothed, and has relations with her, you shall bring them both out of the gate  of the city and there stone them to death: the girl because she did not cry out  for help though she was in the city, and the man because he violated his  neighbors wife._

     It is clear that God doesn't give a damn about the rape  victim.  He is only concerned about the violation of another mans "property".


*Rape of Female Captives*   (Deuteronomy 21:10-14  NAB) 

_"When you go out to war against your  enemies and the LORD, your God, delivers them into your hand, so that you take  captives, if you see a comely woman among the captives and become so enamored of  her that you wish to have her as wife, you may take her home to your house.   But before she may live there, she must shave her head and pare her nails and  lay aside her captive's garb.  After she has mourned her father and mother  for a full month, you may have relations with her, and you shall be her husband  and she shall be your wife.  However, if later on you lose your liking for  her, you shall give her her freedom, if she wishes it; but you shall not sell  her or enslave her, since she was married to you under compulsion."_ 


* Rape and the Spoils of War *(Judges 5:30 NAB) 

 _They must be dividing the  spoils they took: there must be a damsel or two for each man, Spoils of dyed  cloth as Sisera's spoil, an ornate shawl or two for me in the spoil._ (Judges 5:30 NAB)


*Sex Slaves  *(Exodus      21:7-11 NLT) 

_When a man sells his daughter as a slave, she will  not be freed at the end of six years as the men are.  If she does not please the  man who bought her, he may allow her to be bought back again.  But he is not  allowed to sell her to foreigners, since he is the one who broke the contract  with her.  And if the slave girl's owner arranges for her to marry his son, he  may no longer treat her as a slave girl, but he must treat her as his daughter.   If he himself marries her and then takes another wife, he may not reduce her  food or clothing or fail to sleep with her as his wife.  If he fails in any of  these three ways, she may leave as a free woman without making any payment.  _ (Exodus 21:7-11 NLT)


[FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]*Ancient genocides in the Holy Land:*

 The Hebrew Scriptures (Old Testament) of the Bible describe many events which involved major  loss of life. Most were conventional wars. At least four events would probably qualify as  genocides under most current definitions of the term. They were:
 [/FONT]




[FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]*Genesis*, chapters 6 to 8: [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]The Bible records that God was  concerned about the level of violence and other evil behavior among  humans. He "_was sorry that He had made man on the earth..._" 6 God apparentlydecided  that the solution lay in more violence: He decided to  destroy almost the entire human race. Only Noah, his  three sons and their four wives survived by building an ark to ride out  the flood. The rest of the  human race -- elderly, men, women, youth, children, infants and newborns  -- and the land animals and birds were said to have all drowned a gruesome  death. [/FONT]T[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]he  Schofield Bible dates the flood as[/FONT] happening in [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]2349 BCE. This was the largest and most thorough act of genocide in history. Jews  and Christians are undecided about whether it actually happened, or  whether it is a religious myth derived from Babylonian sources. More details.[/FONT][/FONT] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]*Exodus*, chapters 11 & 12: God first hardened the heart of the  Pharaoh of Egypt so that he would refuse the request by his Hebrew slaves  for permission to leave  Egypt. Then,  God sent a series of plagues to torment all the  inhabitants of Egypt. Finally, God sent an angel to kill all of the first-born in  the country -- both human and animal -- including the old, middle-aged,  young, and newborns. The only exception were those  Hebrews who had taken special precautions by ritually slaughtering a lamb  and spreading its blood over the doorways of their homes. This genocide was the final act that  convinced the Pharaoh to release the Hebrews. Schofield dates the Exodus  of the Hebrews from Egypt at 1491 [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]BCE[/FONT].[/FONT] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]*Deuteronomy*, chapters 7 & 20. and *Joshua*, chapters 6, 8,  10, 11, 14, etc.: After wandering in the desert for four decades, God  ordered the Hebrews to invade the "_promised land_" and totally  exterminate "_the Hittites, and the Amorites, the Canaanites, and the  Perizzites, the Hivites and the Jebusites_" *7* leaving  "_alive nothing that breathes_." *8* They were to  fight and kill the soldiers of these groups, and then murder the  defenseless elderly, women, youths, children, infants, and newborns. The  book of Joshua records the progress of the genocide, city by city:[/FONT] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica][FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Joshua 8:24 - City of Ai[/FONT][/FONT] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]Joshua 10:26 - Joshua  murdered five defenseless kings of the Amorites in cold blood.[/FONT] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]Joshua 10:28 - City of Makkedah[/FONT] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]Joshua 10:29 - City of Libnah[/FONT] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]Joshua 10:31 - City of Lachish[/FONT] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]Joshua 10:33 - City of Gezer "_...Joshua smote him and his people  until he had left him none remaining._"[/FONT] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]Joshua 10:34 - City of Elgon "_They left none remaining._"[/FONT] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]Joshua 10:37 - City of Hebron[/FONT] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]Joshua 10:38 - City of Debir[/FONT] [FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica] [/FONT] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]*Judges*, chapters 19 and 20*:* Some of the [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]people in the town of Gibeah  of the tribe of Benjamin sexually abused and  murdered the concubine of a priest. In an act of grave desecration of  her body, her owner mutilated her corpse by cutting it into 12  pieces. He sent one to each of the tribes of Israel. This triggered a  civil war between the tribe of Benjamin, and an army of 400,000 soldiers,  drawn from the remaining 11 tribes. Tens of thousands died during the  fighting. Apparently all of the Benjamin towns were burned and their women  and children were systematically exterminated during these battles. The tribe of Benjamin was  nearly wiped out; only a few hundred men survived. Other atrocities then  followed which provided new wives for the men of the tribe of Benjamin, so  that the tribe would continue.[/FONT][/FONT]
Religiously motivated genocides, in biblical times and recently


Jews advocate all of this by claiming their 'god' said to do it. 

Jews mastered the _Nuremberg_ defense long before the Nazis ever used it.


Any moral individual must oppose such evil teachings


----------



## JBeukema (May 27, 2011)

Grace said:


> JB is crazy.


Says the woman who says rape is okay


----------



## JBeukema (May 27, 2011)

daveman said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...






JBeukema said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...




.


----------



## Grace (May 27, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > JB is crazy.
> ...



You are doing a great job showing your insanity. Do continue. Such entertainment!


----------



## JBeukema (May 27, 2011)

Grace said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...


Why can't you say rape is wrong?


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 27, 2011)

Grace said:


> JB is crazy.



And an idiot. He also just joined Manifold on my permanent ignore list. After trading negs with him.... What a moron.


----------



## Grace (May 27, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > JB is crazy.
> ...


Can't say I blame ya. Seeing him is like going to the local nuthouse and watching them bang their heads against the wall.


----------



## JBeukema (May 27, 2011)

Grace said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...


Why can't you say murder is wrong?


----------



## daveman (May 27, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...


What's your Stormfront username, skinhead?


----------



## daveman (May 27, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 27, 2011)

Grace said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Well I can't really disclose the PM's But he did send a visitor message Where he broke my one rule. No one seriously calls me a liar. No one. Which is why Manifold and now JB. No loss either way. My bet is he's called me a liar now in 3 or 4 different threads. Thinking he will bother me. He won't.


----------



## JBeukema (May 27, 2011)

daveman said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...




You don't even know what a skinhead is


----------



## JBeukema (May 27, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


I call liars what they are. 

You lied. Therefore, you are a liar

And now it would appear you are also a coward


----------



## daveman (May 27, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...



Sure I do.  They're astoundingly stupid people with an irrational hatred of Jews.

You know -- just like you.


----------



## Grace (May 27, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



He is on a binge, Ollie. Everyone is a liar. Except him. He has been slapping out lies about everyone, in threads, in pms, in negs he gives. 
The dude is


----------



## JBeukema (May 27, 2011)

daveman said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...





You do know there are jewish skinheads, right? Also black skinheads.


> A skinhead is a member of a subculture  that originated among working class youths in the United Kingdom in the  1960s, and then spread to other parts of the world. Named for their  close-cropped or shaven heads, the first skinheads were greatly influenced by West Indian (specifically Jamaican) rude boys and British mods, in terms of fashion, music and lifestyle...


----------



## JBeukema (May 27, 2011)

Grace said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...


Ollie lied. He claimed I said something I never said.

Therefore he is, by definition, a liar.

Then, when called on it, he ran and hid. Hence he is a coward.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 27, 2011)

Grace said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Obviously.


----------



## JBeukema (May 27, 2011)

So, none of you can address the facts?


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> So, none of you can address the facts?



Obviously every claim that was ever made about the holocaust was the absolute truth. No mistakes--every story verifies another--no exagerations--no embellishments--no translation errors --no nuffin.

Face it JB. It's all in a book somewhere. All true. Perfectly true.


----------



## Grace (May 27, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> So, none of you can address the facts?



What? That you're a fruitbar? Sure we can. Here. Let me help you see it better.

FACT: JBEUKEMA IS A NUTBAR. HIS CHEESE SLID OFF HIS CRACKER. HE IS A FRUITLOOP. HE IS INSANE. HE IS CRAZY. HE CALLS PEOPLE LIARS WHEN HE HIMSELF IS LYING.

There. Fact. Happy now?


----------



## Sunni Man (May 27, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snRpxeJqJ2Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player]YouTube - &#x202a;Celebrating the Holohoax&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Big Hoss (May 28, 2011)

I can't wait to read that book. I have the international jew by Henry Ford going to read it soon.


----------



## Godboy (May 30, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Why cant you come up with a sane arguement?


----------



## Obamerican (May 30, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> I can't wait to read that book. I have the international jew by Henry Ford going to read it soon.


You do know that David Lane is gay, right?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 31, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



What crimes?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 31, 2011)

Toro said:


> Sunni
> 
> In all due respect, you do your religion a great disservice by denying the extent of the Holocaust. It reinforces some people's belief that Muslims are intolerant and engage in massive cognitive dissonance to reinforce biases.



yes he does. He's a sock puppet for ahmadinejad


----------



## JBeukema (May 31, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Really?

You've never heard anything about Stalin's crimes?

You've never heard of Charles Davenport, Cold Spring Harbor Laboratory, Carrie Buck, or the American Breeder's Association?

As I sad: the entire purpose of the Nuremberg Trials was to distract the simple minded like you.


----------



## Big Hoss (May 31, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait to read that book. I have the international jew by Henry Ford going to read it soon.
> ...





Yeah right...I doubt you even know who I am talking about...


----------



## Obamerican (May 31, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...


As a matter of fact I do know who the convicted felon is.


----------



## Big Hoss (May 31, 2011)

He was a freedom fighter moron. He died in 2009...so much for your overwhelming iq since you seem to know everything about him.


----------



## daveman (May 31, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> He was a freedom fighter moron. He died in 2009...so much for your overwhelming iq since you seem to know everything about him.


He died in 2007, moron.  

"Freedom fighter"?  Freedom from what?  Scary Jews?  Retard.

He was a traitor to the United States of America.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 31, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> He was a freedom fighter moron. He died in 2009...so much for your overwhelming iq since you seem to know everything about him.



Freedom fighter?

14 - 88 ring any bells?

That wasn't freedom, not even close.


----------



## JBeukema (May 31, 2011)

daveman said:


> He was a traitor to the United States of America.


Patriots have no loyalty top the nation. Their loyalties are only to their principles.


America was founded by traitors.


----------



## daveman (May 31, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > He was a traitor to the United States of America.
> ...


I suppose you're right.  Lane's principles were blaming other people for his fucked-up life.

Sounds familiar, doesn't it?


JBeukema said:


> America was founded by traitors.


It's telling that you'd call them that.


----------



## Big Hoss (May 31, 2011)

daveman said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > He was a freedom fighter moron. He died in 2009...so much for your overwhelming iq since you seem to know everything about him.
> ...



Yes a freedom fighter for white freedom and a white nation since its obvious zog has nothing but contempt and an obvious agenda for white genocide in mind.He was no traitor since he no longer considered the U.S his country it had already turned its back on all white's and its only gotten worse since then.


----------



## Big Hoss (May 31, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > He was a freedom fighter moron. He died in 2009...so much for your overwhelming iq since you seem to know everything about him.
> ...



14 words and 88 means 2 different things but yes they ring bells. It was freedom for his people and he died trying to achieve that. The Order were great men and martyrs for the cause.


----------



## daveman (May 31, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...


Follow your leader.


----------



## Big Hoss (May 31, 2011)

Cute. I bet that is the best your pathetic itty bitty brain could think up eh? Can't wait for scum like you to be imprisoned in camps.


----------



## daveman (May 31, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Cute. I bet that is the best your pathetic itty bitty brain could think up eh? Can't wait for scum like you to be imprisoned in camps.


Ooooh.  We have an internet tough guy here.  

Yeah, you send the Brown Shirts over here...because you're too cowardly to do it yourself.

Pussy.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 31, 2011)

Hitler was just misunderstood.


----------



## daveman (May 31, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Hitler was just misunderstood.



Normal people understand him.  Retards think he did a great job.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 31, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



Racist fuck.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 31, 2011)

The one thing that I admire about Hitler was his patriotism for his country.

(and no I am not a nazi)

Sure he got carried away in a few areas.

And made a few mistakes.

No politician is perfect.

But over all he put his people and nation first and above foreign interests.

I wish we had politicians here in our country that would champion America first.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 31, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The one thing that I admire about Hitler was his patriotism for his country.
> 
> (and no I am not a nazi)
> 
> ...



Really he cared about his country? How's that when he killed many of his country men? To love your country is to defend the defenseless within your country.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 31, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > He was a traitor to the United States of America.
> ...



Tyranny should never be support.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 31, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> How's that when he called many of his country men?


What should he have called them??


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 31, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > How's that when he called many of his country men?
> ...



Really he cared about his country? How's that when he killed many of his country men? To love your country is to defend the defenseless within your country.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 31, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> To love your country is to defend the defenseless within your country.


That is more in the area of religion than politics.


----------



## daveman (May 31, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The one thing that I admire about Hitler was his patriotism for his country.
> 
> (and no I am not a nazi)
> 
> ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 31, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The one thing that I admire about Hitler was his patriotism for his country.
> 
> (and no I am not a nazi)
> 
> ...



Really? He put Austria first? I thought he enslaved Austria first.....


----------



## Sunni Man (May 31, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Really? He put Austria first? I thought he enslaved Austria first.....


Yes he was born in Austria.

And as one of his first acts. He allowed Austria to become part of the greater Germany.

Hitler fought in the German Army during WWI and afterwards became a German citizen.


----------



## Toro (May 31, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The one thing that I admire about Hitler was his patriotism for his country.
> 
> (and no I am not a nazi)
> 
> ...



"A few mistake?" 

He invaded most of Europe.  

You have a funny hurdle for defining what constitutes a bloodthirsty despot.


----------



## jillian (May 31, 2011)

Toro said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The one thing that I admire about Hitler was his patriotism for his country.
> ...



yeah, they have to be jewish.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 31, 2011)

Several countries welcomed him.

And others put up minimal resistance.

They like his ideas and wanted to be part of the greater Germany..


----------



## dilloduck (May 31, 2011)

The Zionist War on Nazi Germany


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 31, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Several countries welcomed him.
> 
> And others put up minimal resistance.
> 
> They like his ideas and wanted to be part of the greater Germany..



You really do need a remedial history course.
Herr Schicklgruber was pure evil.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 31, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> The Zionist War on Nazi Germany



Few people realize that the Jews basically declared war on Germany first.

And stabbed the German people in the back.  

Hitler didn't have to convince the people that the Jews were traitors.

Every German citizen was well aware of the "Chosen People's" treason and treachery.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 31, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Several countries welcomed him.
> ...



I don't believe that he was pure evil.

Like most politicians and rulers.

He was a mixture of both bad and good traits.


----------



## William Joyce (May 31, 2011)

daveman said:


> irrational hatred of Jews.



It's refreshing to hear you admit that there's a such thing as rational dislike of Jews.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 31, 2011)

Another racist fuck.


----------



## William Joyce (May 31, 2011)

daveman said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



What's a matter, daveman?  Upset that you can't ban people you disagree with here?






*Dat William Joyce be SOOO RACISSS!!!!*


----------



## Big Hoss (May 31, 2011)

daveman said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Cute. I bet that is the best your pathetic itty bitty brain could think up eh? Can't wait for scum like you to be imprisoned in camps.
> ...



I have backed enough shit up I could care less if you think they are empty threats or not. I am simply stating fact not being an internet warrior. Facts are facts son. When the white man is beat down so much we will retaliate in a fashion never before seen.Sucks to be on the wrong side of that


----------



## Big Hoss (May 31, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The one thing that I admire about Hitler was his patriotism for his country.
> ...



Jews were not Germans and they never will be anything but a tribe of nomadic parasitic people who suck the blood from their host nations...even great Americans warned against allowing jews into the U.S.


----------



## Big Hoss (May 31, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The one thing that I admire about Hitler was his patriotism for his country.
> ...



Once again that zog school education is shining! Austria held a vote and over 90% vote to rejoin Germany.


----------



## Big Hoss (May 31, 2011)

Toro said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The one thing that I admire about Hitler was his patriotism for his country.
> ...



Austria voted to be included in Greater Germany,Invaded Poland and Czechoslovakia to take back lands stolen from Germany in WW1,France was invaded because it declared war on Germany,Invaded Russia because it was lead by jewish communist scum and needed to be eradicated.


----------



## Big Hoss (May 31, 2011)

William Joyce said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...



LOL that's funny.


----------



## daveman (May 31, 2011)

William Joyce said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > irrational hatred of Jews.
> ...


No, there isn't.  You can rationally dislike members of a group.  But to dislike the entire group is irrational.

Feeling your toes stepped on, Billy?  You should.


----------



## daveman (May 31, 2011)

William Joyce said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...


Not at all.  You're free to spout your mindless idiocy all you like.  

You serve as a terrific bad example.


----------



## daveman (May 31, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> I have backed enough shit up I could care less if you think they are empty threats or not. I am simply stating fact not being an internet warrior. Facts are facts son. When the white man is beat down so much we will retaliate in a fashion never before seen.Sucks to be on the wrong side of that


Yeah?  How'd that work out for the Nazis?  

You're a coward.  Internet tough guys always are.  And _that's_ a fact.


----------



## teapartysamurai (May 31, 2011)

Oh, don't tell me, let me guess.


Burkah Boy, is a Holocaust Denier.


I'm shocked!


I'm just sooooooooooooooooooo shocked!


----------



## teapartysamurai (May 31, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > The Zionist War on Nazi Germany
> ...


 

The German people were "convinced" of the Jewish People's "Treachery" the say way the Muslims in the Me are "convinced."

BECAUSE THEY ARE A BUNCH OF LAME ASS SORE LOSERS!

After losing WWI so badly, the German people looked for a scape goat.  They couldn't accept they lost that war.  They looked for a scape goat.

Same thing the Muslims are doing now.

They can't accept they keep getting their ass kicked by Israel, so they have to make up all kinds of crap to tell themselves, they really aren't losers and someday Big Daddy 12th Imam will settle Israel's hash.

It's as pathetic as saying, "You just wait until my big brother shows up!"


----------



## Sunni Man (May 31, 2011)

TPS this thread is not about muslims.

Please read the OP.

There is no need for you to derail it.

Thank You


----------



## teapartysamurai (May 31, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> TPS this thread is not about muslims.
> 
> Please read the OP.
> 
> ...


 
OH BULLSHIT IT ISN'T!

Like that isn't the reason you have such a problem with the Jews.

It's like saying being a Nazi sympathizer has nothing to do with posting such an op.

THAT WOULD BE BULLSHIT, BECAUSE, OF COURSE, IT HAS EVERY THING TO DO WITH WHY SOMEONE WOULD POST SUCH AN OP.

So, cut the comedy. 

You hate the Jews, you want to put them "ghettos" for their own "safety." Which I believe was the excuse the Germans made.

Oh, I mean you want to move them from the ME to someplace else. That's not hating them.

I wonder what you would say if the Jews said the solution was to move all muslims out the ME?

You fool absolutely no one. Least of all, me.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 31, 2011)

My posting of the OP was for a historical debate about certain aspects of the so called Holocaust.

Of which the Muslims took no part in.

It involved European nations that were mainly Christian in nature.

Thus my being muslim should have no bearing on the discussion.


----------



## Big Hoss (May 31, 2011)

daveman said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > I have backed enough shit up I could care less if you think they are empty threats or not. I am simply stating fact not being an internet warrior. Facts are facts son. When the white man is beat down so much we will retaliate in a fashion never before seen.Sucks to be on the wrong side of that
> ...



*yawn* Same old shit different day heard all this shit before so ya got something new to say?


----------



## Sunni Man (May 31, 2011)

I remember you from before TPS

You basically add nothing to any debate.

But claim that you won.  (won what??)

I rarely do this but I am putting you on ignore.

Bye


----------



## Dr Grump (May 31, 2011)

Daveman bans people in another forum. No wonder he was advocating the same on another thread.

You really are on the wrong board, Dave....


----------



## JBeukema (May 31, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Which goes back to what I said about one's loyalties being only to one's principles.


----------



## JBeukema (May 31, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> The Zionist War on Nazi Germany


Boycotts hardly justify mass murder, however.


----------



## JBeukema (May 31, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Another racist fuck.


Who said anything racist?


----------



## JBeukema (May 31, 2011)

daveman said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Depends on the group. It's perfectly rational to dislike all members of Al Qaeda, is it not?


----------



## Obamerican (Jun 1, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Cute. I bet that is the best your pathetic itty bitty brain could think up eh? Can't wait for scum like you to be imprisoned in camps.


What? Camps run by little piss ants like you?


----------



## Obamerican (Jun 1, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The one thing that I admire about Hitler was his patriotism for his country.
> 
> (and no I am not a nazi)
> 
> ...


Then you should be okay with the United States invading and bombing other countries, right. It's what Hitler did.


----------



## Obamerican (Jun 1, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...


WOW!! I'm not impressed by your tired rantings. You post the same old skin head bullshit. "You just wait until we have camps!! We're going to get you, blah, blah, blah"

Most of you worthless fucks are under 25 years old and living with mommy. If you're over 25 and still spouting this drivel then you're a waste of oxygen.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 1, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The one thing that I admire about Hitler was his patriotism for his country.
> 
> (and no I am not a nazi)
> 
> ...



No, you wish we had had politicians that would stuff the Jews on an island somewhere.

For their own protection, of course.

No wonder you admire Hitler. He was the man of your rag-headed dreams.

p.s. I know this post is going to upset you. I suggest you sign off, and go throw a black tent over one of your women. That should make you feel better for a little while.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 1, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> My posting of the OP was for a historical debate about certain aspects of the so called Holocaust.
> 
> Of which the Muslims took no part in.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah Holocaust denial has NOTHING to do with the muslims!

ANYONE REMEMBER ACHMADINAJAD'S HOLOCAUST DENIAL CONFERENCE????????

*Ahmadinejad at Holocaust conference: Israel will 'soon be wiped out'*
Ahmadinejad at Holocaust conference: Israel will 'soon be wiped out' - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News

There's a reason you put me on ignore in the other thread, Sunni.

Because you are full of crap, and it's easy to expose you as being full of crap.

Keep running, and I'll keep kicking your ass!


----------



## Toro (Jun 1, 2011)

teapartysamurai said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > My posting of the OP was for a historical debate about certain aspects of the so called Holocaust.
> ...



Muslims had nothing to do with the Holocaust.

There may be a lot of Muslims denying the Holocaust but it wasn't Muslims who put the Jews in the gas chambers.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 1, 2011)

Toro said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


 
Wrong again!

The Muslims have been trying to exterminate the Jews for a long time.



> *The Mufti and the Führer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The Mufti and the Fuhrer


----------



## Toro (Jun 1, 2011)

teapartysamurai said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



The Holocaust refers to the second world war, whereby the Nazis exterminated 6 million Jews.  It does not refer to any other time.

The Muslims in which you refer to were involved in an internecine civil war in Yugoslavia.  Christian Croats were also allied with the Nazis against the Serbs, and war crimes charges were also brought up against them.

The Holocaust was done by Europeans against Jews, many of whom were Christians.  Christians are far, far more culpable in the Holocaust than an isolated case or two with Muslims.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 1, 2011)

Toro said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


 
In other words it doesn't count because you say so.

You want to also explain Achmadinajad's big Conference claiming there was no Holocaust, just like Sunniman is claiming?

Gee, what a coincidence.


----------



## Toro (Jun 1, 2011)

teapartysamurai said:


> In other words it doesn't count because you say so.
> 
> You want to also explain Achmadinajad's big Conference claiming there was no Holocaust, just like Sunniman is claiming?
> 
> Gee, what a coincidence.



No, it doesn't count because you fail to understand historical context. 

FFS, you're almost as bad as he is.  

And the nutter President of Iran - the same guy who said that the West is controlling the weather to inflict drought on Iran - denying the Holocaust does not change the historical fact that it was Europeans, many of whom were Christians, who put the Jews in the gas chambers.  Trying to paint Muslims as culpable for the Holocaust is bizarre.


----------



## daveman (Jun 1, 2011)

Dr Grump said:


> Daveman bans people in another forum. No wonder he was advocating the same on another thread.
> 
> You really are on the wrong board, Dave....


Why is it that most users here with some form of "doctor" in their usernames are among the most stupid?

Different boards have different rules.  The board I modded had a zero-tolerance policy for racists.  Billy is STILL butthurt about it, even though it's been around 8 years.    And it was the board admin that banned him, not me.  I just got him to admit, quote, "I hate Jews".  

But I sure he thanks you for sharing his butthurt.


----------



## daveman (Jun 1, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > William Joyce said:
> ...


Yes, it is.  But association with Al Qaeda is voluntary -- being a Jew isn't.


----------



## daveman (Jun 1, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...


Oh, I have no doubt you've heard it before -- you've been a coward all your life, haven't you?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 1, 2011)

Examining certain aspects of the so-called Holocaust is not racist or anti-semitic.

 Just as historians debate and discuss the Roman empire or the Civil War.

 All aspects of the alleged events of the Holocaust should also be scrutinized by historians


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 1, 2011)

Toro said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > In other words it doesn't count because you say so.
> ...


 
Ah!  Now we have the agenda.

The old "it was Christians that did the Holocaust" meme.

Despite all the evidence, the Nazis rejected Christianity, because they saw it as an off-shoot of Judaoism.

That is what is behind your objection.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 1, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Examining certain aspects of the so-called Holocaust is not racist or anti-semitic.
> 
> Just as historians debate and discuss the Roman empire or the Civil War.
> 
> All aspects of the alleged events of the Holocaust should also be scrutinized by historians


 
Certain aspects my ass. You deny it happened!

Still hiding from a woman, burkah boy!


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 1, 2011)

William Joyce said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > irrational hatred of Jews.
> ...



 Excellent point.


----------



## Toro (Jun 1, 2011)

teapartysamurai said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



It's like talking to a wall.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 1, 2011)

Germany was a predominantly Protestant nation.

 And Italy was almost totally Catholic.

 Both America, France, and Britain were heavily Christian.

 In essence World War II was between Christian belligerents.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 1, 2011)

I really don't see how this is debateable to be honest, I mean its been documented and there are still people who lived through it walking amongst us right now. Whats next, slavery never happened? the US never invaded Iraq?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes there were brutal prison camps throughout Europe.

 That cannot be denied.

 But the exact numbers of the dead.

 And cause of death.

 Are still open for intense debate and examination.


----------



## Caroljo (Jun 1, 2011)

It wasn't just Jews that were murdered...many that were killed or held in concentration camps were from other countries around Germany.   The majority were Jews, but not all.  Anyone that Hitler thought weren't worth living were herded into camps...


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 1, 2011)

More non-Jews died in the camps then Jews.

 Later the Zionist inflated the number to 6 million jews.

 Then coined the name Holocaust and took ownership of the event.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 1, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Wrong answer little coward racist (who is afraid to see his negative reputation)

The so called election you are referring to was a month after Germany had taken control of Austria. Do try to study a little harder....


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 1, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> More non-Jews died in the camps then Jews.
> 
> Later the Zionist inflated the number to 6 million jews.
> 
> Then coined the name Holocaust and took ownership of the event.


 
*Iran cartoons *


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 1, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



 Hitler being a native son of Austria was wildly popular.

 Regardless of when the vote took place.

 The majority of Austrians liked merging with Germany.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 1, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Yes there were brutal prison camps throughout Europe.
> 
> That cannot be denied.
> 
> ...



So you deny the millions of records that the Nazi's kept?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 1, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Yes there were brutal prison camps throughout Europe.
> ...



 I believe that the vast majority of them are fraudulent and were produced after the war had ended.

 They were needed to justify giving the Jews Palestine.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 1, 2011)

OK I'm done here. Sunni you are making shit up just so you can feel better about hating Jews, I don't pay much attention to racist fucks. Have a great day.


----------



## Jos (Jun 1, 2011)

sounds like someone ran out of rational answers
Jews are not a race any more than Muslims are a race


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 1, 2011)

They just hate the truth that most Holocaust artifacts were produced after the war.


----------



## Jos (Jun 1, 2011)

The "Holocaust industry" has been a nice little cash cow Milked for many years, some of the people taken in by this have a hard time looking at it rationally and refuse to believe they have been taken for suckers. most message boards are infiltrated by Pro zionists who delete posts or ban people who post anything pointing out this scam, but not on USMB


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 1, 2011)

My god, how fucking stupid can we get here?

The Germans have over 50 million documents on file that have to do with the holocaust.  And now you wannabe deniers want to claim that most of those documents were faked?

    

I think I'll now unsubscribe from this thread before I start negging people for stupidity.

Have fun in your fantasies.....


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 1, 2011)

True, I was kicked off three or four boards before I found this one.

 Basically you could say that you believed 99.99% of the Holocaust story.

 But doubted 0.01% of the story.

 You would immediately be labeled and anti-semite and called a Nazi.

 Followed by being banned from the board permanently.


----------



## daveman (Jun 1, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Yes, his fellow Jew-hater would think so...but as I explained, it's not.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 1, 2011)

Neither me nor William Joyce hate Jews.

 We just know them and their corrupt insidious agenda.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 1, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Yes there were brutal prison camps throughout Europe.
> 
> That cannot be denied.
> 
> ...



So your trying to reach an exact number of the dead or something?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 1, 2011)

Would Muslims be offended if we all started saying the US never invaded Iraq or Afghanistan?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 1, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Would Muslims be offended if we all started saying the US never invaded Iraq or Afghanistan?



 Say it if you want I don't care.


----------



## daveman (Jun 1, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Neither me nor William Joyce hate Jews.
> 
> We just know them and their corrupt insidious agenda.


Yeah.  You really think anybody believes that, you moron?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 1, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Would Muslims be offended if we all started saying the US never invaded Iraq or Afghanistan?
> ...



I'm not going to say that because its incorrect, just like you saying the Holocaust never happened.


----------



## Jos (Jun 1, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> I'm not going to say that because its incorrect, just like you saying the Holocaust never happened.


Oh the Holocaust happened, we are just discussing the details, you OK with that?


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 1, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Cute. I bet that is the best your pathetic itty bitty brain could think up eh? Can't wait for scum like you to be imprisoned in camps.
> ...



Nope...I hope to have more of an active role in the new republic once that happens..maybe or maybe not...I would enjoy being a camp commander though it would be fun...


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 1, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Well I will make sure I print this post off and show it to you when we come to yer door. Actually I am 26 almost 27 and I live on my own with my wife and kids


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 1, 2011)

What World Famous Men Said About Jews (Full Movie) Video


----------



## Caroljo (Jun 1, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



There has never been a Palestine...never a country called Palestine...they were migrants.  They need to go back to Jordan or wherever they were from.  They were squaters..


----------



## daveman (Jun 1, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...


What a pansy.  You want someone else to do the heavy lifting, then expect them to give you a management position?

Kid, you're as stupid as all the other wanna-be revolutionaries out there.


----------



## daveman (Jun 1, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



Bring it, pansy.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 1, 2011)

daveman said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



Course not. I plan on helping my people either get our own country or restoring this one to its great power that it once was. Oh and I am not a kid you pathetic moron..


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 1, 2011)

daveman said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



Big talk from a bitch.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 1, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Yes there were brutal prison camps throughout Europe.
> 
> That cannot be denied.
> 
> ...


 
Upon up for "intense debate" by who?

The Pioneers of Tomorrow or Achmadijad with his sidekick David Duke?








[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqN5brM1rAM"]YouTube - &#x202a;Islamic Killer Bee Replaced by Jew-Eating Jihad Bunny&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## daveman (Jun 1, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...


Bye.  You're stinkin' up the place.


Big Hoss said:


> ...or restoring this one to its great power that it once was.


How?  By bitching impotently on the internet?  


Big Hoss said:


> Oh and I am not a kid you pathetic moron..


Then quit acting like a kid, you little sissy bedwetter.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 1, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Neither me nor William Joyce hate Jews.
> 
> We just know them and their corrupt insidious agenda.


 
Yeah, you have nooooooooooooooooo agenda at all.

This from the coward who once had Minnie Mouse in a burkah (with only  a slit for eyes) as his avatar and stated to me that all American women would eventually be forced to wear them.

And when stating his expertise on the bible and changed (by me) to prove it, he put me on ignore and ran like a little you know what with a B.

Noooooooooooo agenda there are all, Sunni!

You are such a joke!

Keep running Burkah Boy!


----------



## daveman (Jun 1, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...


Really?  Let's see...was it you or me wishing to put people in camps?

Kid, you're nothing more than an 




...except you don't know who I am, you don't know my IP, and you're definitely not willing to settle anything face to f*cking face.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 1, 2011)

daveman said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...


 
You want to see where the Jew haters are.  Check this out.

The little cowardly scum are coming out of the wood work!

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/169713-the-we-hate-the-jews-brigade.html

Holocaust???????????  Can't we move on . . . . WHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINE!!!!!!


----------



## Obamerican (Jun 1, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> True, I was kicked off three or four boards before I found this one.
> 
> Basically you could say that you believed 99.99% of the Holocaust story.
> 
> ...


Saying that all of the Nazi documents about the death camps hardly amounts to .01%.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 1, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> True, I was kicked off three or four boards before I found this one.
> 
> Basically you could say that you believed 99.99% of the Holocaust story.
> 
> ...


 
Aw, talking about forcing all the Jews into a Ghetto, er you mean Island, and denying the Holocaust is labeled, anti-semtic?????

How can that be anti-semitic???????  

I mean just what is wrong with people???????

Dumbass!


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 1, 2011)

Toro said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Farhud-Roots-Arab-Nazi-Alliance-Holocaust/dp/0914153145]Amazon.com: The Farhud: Roots of the Arab-Nazi Alliance in the Holocaust (9780914153146): Edwin Black: Books[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 1, 2011)

teapartysamurai said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...

















_Hence today I believe that I am acting in accordance with the will of the Almighty Creator: by defending myself against the Jew, I am fighting for the work of the Lord
_​


----------



## Grace (Jun 1, 2011)

There are some really warped people on this board.


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 1, 2011)

Grace said:


> There are some really warped people on this board.


Speaking of which... are you ready to say rape and suicide bombings are not okay, or are you still supporting rape and mass murder?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## oracle (Jun 2, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;The Fake 40' Chimney at Auschwitz 480p&#x202c;&rlm;



Who taught you to spell? EXPOSED.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 2, 2011)

The Holohoax is the biggest money making scam in the histoty of the world.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 2, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The Holohoax is the biggest money making scam in the histoty of the world.



How are they making money off it?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 2, 2011)

Jos said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not going to say that because its incorrect, just like you saying the Holocaust never happened.
> ...



Why?


----------



## California Girl (Jun 2, 2011)

Grace said:


> There are some really warped people on this board.



Yea, there are. Cool, huh? While we might find their speech offensive, it is better to have them out in the open than hiding behind political correctness.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 2, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > There are some really warped people on this board.
> ...



100% agree with you


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 2, 2011)

Zionist alrfeady admitted The 6 million number was false and it is only rational to ask what else is false. Are Americans so brainwashed we can't have a debate on truth of WW2?


----------



## Blagger (Jun 2, 2011)

The simple fact of the matter is that Israel was allocated to the Jews under a British mandate (who they treacherously turned on), and whenever anyone - Jew or Gentile alike - dares to question or examine the validity of what apparently happened to the Jewry in Europe between 1939 to 1945, Jews react as if under attack, Which they aren't. Except they know deep-down that if more and more people start examining events and publish contradictory accounts (some of which have already been proven worthy of merit) of what was reportedly discovered in Nazi-built death/internment camps across Nazi-occupied Europe, the Jews will begin to lose support and sympathy. In short, if the circumstances in which they've claimed a tearful moral highground for the last fifty years turned out to be either false or fabricated, their haven [Israel] and current foothold on the world stage would be in jeopardy. 

Anti-semitism and Holocaust denial are bandied about like the accusation of witchcraft in Europe and colonial America. They're accusations that have grown in negativity to silence those that choose not to accept the party line.

I for one am not denying the fact that there was a systematic and atrocious campaign of attrition levelled against the European Jewry (amongst others) by the Nazis and their sympathisers. I'm just reserving the right to come to my own decisions, that's all.


----------



## Blagger (Jun 2, 2011)

The simple fact of the matter is that Israel was allocated to the Jews under a British mandate (who they treacherously turned on), and whenever anyone - Jew or Gentile alike - dares to question or examine the validity of what apparently happened to the Jewry in Europe between 1939 to 1945, Jews react as if under attack, Which they aren't. Except they know deep-down that if more and more people start examining events and publish contradictory accounts (some of which have already been proven worthy of merit) of what was reportedly discovered in Nazi-built death/internment camps across Nazi-occupied Europe, the Jews will begin to lose support and sympathy. In short, if the circumstances in which they've claimed a tearful moral highground for the last fifty years turned out to be either false or fabricated, their haven [Israel] and current foothold on the world stage would be in jeopardy. 

Anti-semitism and Holocaust denial are bandied about like the accusation of witchcraft in Europe and colonial America. They're accusations that have grown in negativity to silence those that choose not to accept the party line.

I for one am not denying the fact that there was a systematic and atrocious campaign of attrition levelled against the European Jewry (amongst others) by the Nazis and their sympathisers. I'm just reserving the right to come to my own decisions, that's all.


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The Holohoax is the biggest money making scam in the histoty of the world.
> ...





> In the Luxembourg Agreement, West Germany agreed to pay 3 billion
> Deutschmark ($715 million) to the state of Israel and 4.5 million DM ($110 million)
> to Jewish organizations represented by the Conference on Jewish Material Claims
> Against Germany (Claims Conference), which were helping resettle Jews outside of
> ...


http://www.fas.org/sgp/crs/row/RL33808.pdf


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 2, 2011)

The Holohoax is basically just a Zionist extortion racket.


----------



## Patriot911 (Jun 2, 2011)

Swagger said:


> The simple fact of the matter is that Israel was allocated to the Jews under a British mandate (who they treacherously turned on), and whenever anyone - Jew or Gentile alike - dares to question or examine the validity of what apparently happened to the Jewry in Europe between 1939 to 1945, Jews react as if under attack, Which they aren't. Except they know deep-down that if more and more people start examining events and publish contradictory accounts (some of which have already been proven worthy of merit) of what was reportedly discovered in Nazi-built death/internment camps across Nazi-occupied Europe, the Jews will begin to lose support and sympathy. In short, if the circumstances in which they've claimed a tearful moral highground for the last fifty years turned out to be either false or fabricated, their haven [Israel] and current foothold on the world stage would be in jeopardy.
> 
> Anti-semitism and Holocaust denial are bandied about like the accusation of witchcraft in Europe and colonial America. They're accusations that have grown in negativity to silence those that choose not to accept the party line.
> 
> I for one am not denying the fact that there was a systematic and atrocious campaign of attrition levelled against the European Jewry (amongst others) by the Nazis and their sympathisers. I'm just reserving the right to come to my own decisions, that's all.



You are more than welcome to come to your own decisions and even discuss them here.  I personally don't mind people discussing the holocaust.  Have I called people anti-semitic?  Absolutely, but for more reason than they simply ask questions about the holocaust.

Take this post, for instance:



Sunni Man said:


> The Holohoax is basically just a Zionist extortion racket.



To me, that is anti-semitic.  The poster denies the fact the holocaust happened simply because he hates Jews and is a royal piece of shit anti-semitic.  The world doesn't need that kind of hate and it should be exposed and expunged whenever and where ever possible.

Don't you agree?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 2, 2011)

Not believing in the so-called Holocaust.

Or  being opposed to the racist apartheid Zionist ideology.

 Does not make a person a Jew hater or anti-semitic.


----------



## Patriot911 (Jun 2, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Not believing in the so-called Holocaust.
> 
> Or  being opposed to the racist apartheid Zionist.
> 
> Does not make a person a Jew hater are anti-semitic.



Sure it does.  Who do you think you're fooling?  ANYONE?    Seriously.  The least you can do is be a man about it and own up to the truth.  It is not like everyone doesn't already know the truth.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 2, 2011)

I have nothing against the individual Jewish people.

 They are a very clever and inventive people with a great sense of humor.

 And I greatly admire the religion of Judaism.

 I only take issue with the radical Zionists who rule Israel.

 And I fail to see how the taking issue with certain aspects of the so-called Holocaust makes a person a Jew hater ?

 It is and historical event that should be discussed and debated without people being labeled anti-semitic for doing so.


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > The simple fact of the matter is that Israel was allocated to the Jews under a British mandate (who they treacherously turned on), and whenever anyone - Jew or Gentile alike - dares to question or examine the validity of what apparently happened to the Jewry in Europe between 1939 to 1945, Jews react as if under attack, Which they aren't. Except they know deep-down that if more and more people start examining events and publish contradictory accounts (some of which have already been proven worthy of merit) of what was reportedly discovered in Nazi-built death/internment camps across Nazi-occupied Europe, the Jews will begin to lose support and sympathy. In short, if the circumstances in which they've claimed a tearful moral highground for the last fifty years turned out to be either false or fabricated, their haven [Israel] and current foothold on the world stage would be in jeopardy.
> ...



Zionist =/= Jew =/= Semite


----------



## Patriot911 (Jun 2, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I have nothing against the individual Jewish people.
> 
> They are a very clever and inventive people with a great sense of humor.
> 
> ...



Did you or did you not just call the holocaust a hoax?  Now you're trying to say it DID happen?  You need to make up your mind.  As for the rest, bullshit.  You can make claims all you want, but the rest of what you write directly contradicts what you claim above.


----------



## Patriot911 (Jun 2, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Zionist =/= Jew =/= Semite



That is the pathetic excuse of the anti-semite.  Antisemitism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Look it up for yourself.  The Germans started using anti-semite because "Jew hater" was deemed too vulgar.  Hiding behind words like Zionist instead of Jew and pretending the semite in anti-semite is actually talking about the Semites is nothing but childish word games.

Anti-semites like to hide behind excuses and names while pretending their hate speech isn't disgusting and detrimental to all mankind.  It doesn't fool anyone.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 2, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The Holohoax is basically just a Zionist extortion racket.



You need to seriously stop with this nonsense. 

It's seriously comical.

Since this seems to be your "quest" in life - one would wonder....

Do you list "Seeing eye-to-eye with Mahmoud Ahmadinejad" on your resume? 

How about with your acquaintances in your community? 

Do you wear "The Holocaust Was a Joke" gear? 

Bumper stickers? 

Or do you limit your views anonymously on the Internet. 

I haven't ignored anyone yet on this forum, but you are close my friend....


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes I believe that the " official " Holocaust story is a hoax.

 True there were many people who went to the camps and died.

 But not near the numbers or under the circumstance that the Zionist claim.

 That's why I say that the so called Holocaust is an invention and a fraud used to extort money from the Western governments.


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

You and the [Na]Zionists don't get to redefine words to suit your own needs. 

You're like those idiots who say that all criticism if obama is racist or that opposing Al Qaeda means you hate Arabs.

You know what's disgusting and detrimental to mankind? Forcing girls to marry their rapists, justifying genocide, calling for the deaths of unbelievers...  Judaism is a plague upon humanity that has served to retard human progress for 6000 years.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 2, 2011)

If the so-called Holocaust is 100% true as the Zionist claim.

 Then why in many countries in Europe and Canada is it a crime to even question any aspects of it.

 And they will put you in prison if you do.

 You would think if the Holocaust story is so airtight they would welcome any discussion of any aspect of it.

 Which leads me to the question:  What are they trying to hide ??


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 2, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> If the so-called Holocaust is 100% true as the Zionist claim.
> 
> Then why in many countries in Europe and Canada is it a crime to even question any aspects of it.
> 
> ...



Where in Europe or Canada is it a crime to question the aspects of the Holocaust?


----------



## Patriot911 (Jun 2, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> You and the [Na]Zionists don't get to redefine words to suit your own needs.
> 
> You're like those idiots who say that all criticism if obama is racist or that opposing Al Qaeda means you hate Arabs.
> 
> You know what's disgusting and detrimental to mankind? Forcing girls to marry their rapists, justifying genocide, calling for the deaths of unbelievers...  Judaism is a plague upon humanity that has served to retard human progress for 6000 years.



Well, at least you manned up and admit you're a Jew hating son of a bitch.  So why get all upset when people accuse you of it?  Seriously.  It's NOT like it is some big secret!


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > If the so-called Holocaust is 100% true as the Zionist claim.
> ...


Laws against Holocaust denial - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 2, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Good. It should be a crime to question the aspects of the Holocaust. It was a MAJOR crime against humanity. Anyone with half a brain should realize this. Perhaps it should be a crime to spout-off 9/11 was an inside job.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 2, 2011)

Imagine this.............

JB gives me  a "negative reputation" for not agreeing with his belief that the Holocaust was a hoax? 

Wow. 

Reputation power given to a Mahmoud Ahmadinejad supporter.

"Seig Iran" dude.  

Sorry dude. It was real. Some of you need a field trip to the Holocaust Museum. 

I will arrange the short-bus.


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



Yes.. that pesky free speech must be stopped and nobody should ever be allowed to question the Zionist propaganda.

What next? Should it be illegal to question events surrounding the Confederate War for Independence? Or to talk about MK-ULTRA? Or to mention Andersonville? Or to talk about the Internment camps for persons of Japanese descent in the US during WWII? Or question Hillary 'Sniper Fire' Clinton's story about what happened when she visited Bosnia?

_*What do you have to hide?*_​


> Perhaps it should be a crime to spout-off 9/11 was an inside job.



Or mention Operation Northwoods? Or Talk about Tuskeegee? Or mention Project ARTICHOKE?

A shame they passed FOIA, eh? Makes it harder to lie about history


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Imagine this.............
> 
> JB gives me  a "negative reputation" for not agreeing with his belief that the Holocaust was a hoax?



You are a liar.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 2, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...



FOIA was passed in 1966. Your Google broke?


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 2, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine this.............
> ...



Thanks for proving with this post that YOU are. 

Why don't you try growing up a bit. You seem uneducated/dense.


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Where in Europe or Canada is it a crime to question the aspects of the Holocaust?





Warrior102 said:


> Your Google broke?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 2, 2011)

Holocaust denial is illegal in a number of European countries. Many countries also have broader laws that criminalize genocide denial. In addition, the European Union has issued a directive to combat racism and xenophobia, which makes provision for member states criminalising Holocaust denial, with a maximum prison sentence of between one and three years. Also, the Council of Europe's 2003 Additional Protocol to the Convention on Cyber Crime, concerning the prosecution of acts of a racist and xenophobic nature committed through computer systems includes an article entitled Denial, gross minimisation, approval or justification of genocide or crimes against humanity, although this does not have the status of law. Of the countries that ban Holocaust denial, a number (Austria, Germany, Hungary, and Romania) were among the perpetrators of the Holocaust,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laws_against_Holocaust_denial


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 2, 2011)

All of these countries are first world democratic nations that claim to have free speech.

 Except when it comes to questioning the so called Holocaust.

 Then free speech goes out the window.

 Which then makes a person curious and begs the question: 

 What exactly are they trying to hide ???


----------



## Godboy (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> All of these countries are first world democratic nations that claim to have free speech.
> 
> Except when it comes to questioning the so called Holocaust.
> 
> ...



Are you not free to speak your nonsense? Dont be mad that we are free to make fun of your stupidity. Holocaust deniers are easy targets.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 5, 2011)

Its funny to me that Sunni would have us believe that the German people are wrong about their own history, and that HE knows the REAL truth. This isnt exactly a proud moment for them, yet they will be the first people to tell you its all true. They have all the evidence to support it, including the testimony of an entire generation.

What the fuck would Sunnis dumb ass know about the holocaust, that the people who actually lived through it wouldnt? God damn hes fucking stupid.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;The Fake 40' Chimney at Auschwitz 480p&#x202c;&rlm;



Dude, jews were killed in the holocaust.  end of story.  it's a horrible example of one culture dominating the shit out of another.  Accept it and move on.


It's not an excuse for racist zionism but trying to unravel the valid horror of the holocaust doesn't help your arguments on more modern cultural domination.


----------



## Grace (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't know how ANYONE could deny it happened.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 6, 2011)

Don Heddesheimer: The First Holocaust
Don Heddesheimer: The First Holocaust
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/First-Holocaust-Jewish-Raising-Campaigns/dp/1591480035]Amazon.com: The First Holocaust: Jewish Fund Raising Campaigns with Holocaust Claims During and After World War I, Second Edition (9781591480037): Don Heddesheimer: Books[/ame]


----------



## Free Thinker (Jun 11, 2011)

I have read the words of MANY bigots from all races and creeds.  Sunni seems to out-hate them all.  His every post has the singular goal of condemning and slandering an entire people. Sunnil must have spent his life studying Archie Bunker as his hero.  Doesn't he ever crave to have an intelligent and rational debate....I guess not.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 11, 2011)

I fail to see how doubting certain aspects of an alleged historical event could be considered racism??


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I fail to see how doubting certain aspects of an alleged historical event could be considered racism??



You should start your own Jew-hate website. Next step - move to Tehran.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 11, 2011)

Here is a fun fact for you.

 The largest Jewish population in the Middle East outside of Israel is in Tehran.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Here is a fun fact for you.
> 
> The largest Jewish population in the Middle East outside of Israel is in Tehran.



Please suck on these fun facts....

Israel 5,393,000 7,117,000 75.8% [8] 
United States 5,275,000 308,745,000[92] 1.68% [8] 
Europe 1,506,000 710,000,000 0.2% [93] 
France 490,000 64,102,000 0.8% [8] 
Canada 374,000 32,874,000 1.1% [8] 
United Kingdom 295,000 60,609,000 0.5% [8] 
Russia 225,000 142,400,000 0.2% [8] 
Argentina 184,000 39,922,000 0.5% [8] 
Germany 120,000 82,310,000 0.1% [8] 
Australia 104,000 20,788,000 0.5% [8] 
Brazil 96,000 188,078,000 0.05% [8] 
Ukraine 77,000 46,481,000 0.2% [8] 
South Africa 72,000 47,432,000 0.2% [8] 
Hungary 49,000 10,053,000 0.5% [8] 
Mexico 40,000 108,700,000 0.04% [8] 
Asia (excl. Israel) 39,500 3,900,000,000 0.001% [93] 
Belgium 31,200 10,419,000 0.3% [93] 
Italy 28,600 58,884,000 0.05% [93] 
Poland 20,000 38,163,895 0.05% [94] 
Turkey 17,800 72,600,000 0.02% [93] 
Iran 10,800 68,467,000 0.02% [93] 
Romania 10,100 21,500,000 0.05% [93] 
New Zealand 7,000 4,306,400 0.2% [93] 
Greece 5,500 11,100,000 0.05% [93] 
Cuba 1,500 11,450,000 0.013% [95] 
Total 13,156,500 6,455,078,000 0.2% [8]


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 11, 2011)

I have no idea why you posted how many Jews there are in different countries?

 Your original post was about Tehran.

 And like most brain-dead Americans think that the Iranian people hate Jews.

 I would just pointing out that Iran has the most Jews after Israel in the Middle East.

 And Jews in Iran are treated very well and have rejected Israeli offers for them to move to Israel.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I have no idea why you posted how many Jews there are in different countries?
> 
> Your original post was about Tehran.
> 
> ...



Please cite the source of your assinine assertions.....
Thanks


----------



## daveman (Jun 11, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea why you posted how many Jews there are in different countries?
> ...


There is no URL to his ass.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 11, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Please cite the source of your assinine assertions.....
> Thanks


*Persian Jews*

Iran's Jewish community is officially recognized as a religious minority group by the government, and they are allocated one seat in the Iranian Parliament. Ciamak Moresadegh is the current Jewish member of the parliament, replacing Maurice Motamed in the 2008 election. The United States State Department estimated the number of Jews in Iran at 20,00025,000 as of 2009.

Today Tehran has 11 functioning synagogues, many of them with Hebrew schools. It has two kosher restaurants, an old-age home and a cemetery. There is a Jewish library with 20,000 titles. Iranian Jews have their own newspaper (called "Ofogh-e-Bina") with Jewish scholars performing Judaic research at Tehran's "Central Library of Jewish Association". The "Dr. Sapir Jewish Hospital" is Iran's largest charity hospital of any religious minority community in the country.

The Constitution of Iran says that Jews are equal to Muslims. Imam Khomeini visited with members of the Jewish community and issued a decree ordering the adherents of Judaism and other revealed religions to be protected. Jews are entitled to self-administration and one member of the 290-seat Majlis is elected by only Jews. Jewish burial rites and divorce laws are accepted by Islamic courts. Tehran has over 20 synagogues. Iran has one of only four Jewish charity hospitals in the world. The hospital has received donations from top Iranian officials, including President Ahmadinejad. Kosher butcher shops are available in Iran. There are Hebrew schools and coeducation is allowed.

Jews are conscripted into the Army like all Iranian citizens. Many Iranian Jews fought during the Iran-Iraq war (19801988) as drafted soldiers. About 15 were killed It has been reported that Jews in Iran are proud of their heritage.

The Association of Tehrani Jews said in a statement, "We Iranian Jews condemn claims of the US State Department on Iranian religious minorities, announced that we are fully free to perform our religious duties and we feel no restriction on performing our religious rituals." 

Persian Jews - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 13, 2011)

lvcabbie said:


> I really hesitate to get into this as it's nothing but another thread about the Holocaust being a myth.
> 
> I've BEEN to Auschwitz. I've talked to men who were there as inmate - and guards. I've talked to Austrians and Germans who lived during those times and told me of what they saw and knew.
> 
> ...



So you give me a neg rep for telling some "Holocaust Is A Conspiracy" nut to move to Tehran? Then on the other side of your mouth - in this post - you have a different message? 

Have another swallow of Vodka. You're not making sense.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 13, 2011)

hey sunni...did you miss me?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 13, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> hey sunni...did you miss me?



 Of course I did.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 13, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The so called Holocaust story is like a piece of swiss cheese.
> ...



he nevers claims it did not happen...but he will drag you into a quagmire of useless facts about errors in the reporting....

bad sunni...bad sunni....


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 13, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


 Don't give away all of my tactics.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 13, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



I am on to ya now Sunni !!


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 13, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



Dang it


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 13, 2011)

o dont worry sunni...i am trying to make warrior put on a shirt...he thinks i am joking...


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 13, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> o dont worry sunni...i am trying to make warrior put on a shirt...he thinks i am joking...



 I hope that you succeed.

 The board will be grateful.


----------



## LumpyPostage (Jun 19, 2011)

The ovens were for pizza night.
The gas chambers were for steam cleaning uniforms.
The hundreds of thousands of people beaten to death simply fell down or opened the door the wrong way.
The hundreds of thousands of people shot were hit by friendly fire.
The hundreds of thousands of people hanged were picking apples and slipped.
The thousands of people boiled alive were cooking dinner and wanted to check the temperature.
The thousands of people drowned were swimming accidents.
The thousands of people left to freeze outside forgot their keys.
The hundreds of thousands of handicapped people who were murdered committed mass suicide.
The thousands of people murdered by heart injections, including a thousand children between the ages of 4 to 7 and at least 2000 Spaniards and Russians wanted to see what it felt like.
The 100 000 children who were worked to death wanted to do their part.
The hundreds of children whose eyes were removed needed glasses anyway.
The thousands of women and children who were raped were asking for it by dressing so provocatively in those prison uniforms.
The hundreds of thousands of people used for medical experiments volunteered.
The thousands of men and young boys who were castrated and immasculated didn't want to have children anyway.  The women who were impregnated wanted them.
The thousands of people whose brains and other organs were removed while they were conscious didn't want them anyway.
The thousands of people whose limbs were removed while conscious and limbs from other people were sewn on in transplant attempts wanted to be taller.
The hundreds of thousands of people injected with typhus, cholera, tuberculosis were accidents from misread labels.
The thousands of people whose tattoos were cut out wanted to get new tattoos.
The thousands of people who were skinned alive for lamp shades and ornaments wanted to contribute to the home decorating industry.
The people who were decapitated so that their heads could be used as paperweights knew how important a tidy desk is.
The crates full of hearts, kidneys, lungs, skeletons, skulls, faces and heads sent to the Schutzstaffel Medical Agency in Graz were all donated.

Anybody who truly believes this is a coward, a sociopath and a liar.  Anybody who rejoices at the death of millions of human beings deserves our pity, for this is a truly empty person.  These people think nothing of murdering millions of Jews but forget that about 5 million Christians, Muslims, Africans, Asians, atheists and other people from all over Europe were also tortured and murdered, including the physically and mentally disabled, political prisoners and over 1 million children.  Denying this only denies your own humanity.  Especially if it's only for a tiny piece of land surrounded by much larger pieces of Arab land.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 19, 2011)

If you want to believe in the Holocaust myth that is your prerogative.

 But the evidence is very slim.

 And the so called facts are artificially contrived.

 In order to support the warped Zionist agenda.


----------



## Ropey (Jun 19, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> If you want to believe in the Holocaust myth that is your prerogative.
> 
> But the evidence is very slim.
> 
> ...



But we know you are a liar Sunni Man. 



Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I have no man in my life?
> ...






Sunni Man said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Now we see Sunni Man's morals come out again. Calling women he disagrees with whores. That's a seriously moral judgment to make.
> ...



*You didn't call her that but it's telling that she never denied it?* --> ROFLMFAO @ U

^^ *This is the real Sunni Man people.* 

Note


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 20, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



history will disagree...the nazi's had worked on  many methods of execution...to perfect a method of killing jews and others as efficiently and as quickly as possible.

Reinhard Heydrich - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

excellent bio of heydrich that chronicles his research into killing.....

so yes the camps were to kill as many as possible as fast as possible...

also the camp placement allowed the camps to be ignored for as long as possible...


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 20, 2011)

Reinhard Heidrick was one of the original people who were proponents of rounding up the Jews and putting them into camps. But he was assassinated in 1942 before he can totally implement his ideas.

 Even in the WikiLeaks link that you provided. Shows that he wanted the Jews rounded up and placed in camps but never advocated any type of mass murder, just deportation.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 20, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Reinhard Heidrick was one of the original people who were proponents of rounding up the Jews and putting them into camps. But he was assassinated in 1942 before he can totally implement his ideas.
> 
> Even in the WikiLeaks link that you provided. Shows that he wanted the Jews rounded up and placed in camps but never advocated any type of mass murder, just deportation.



o please....read more than the quick link...read one of his bios.....he spent much of his time developing killing methods....one was a wagon ...enclosed....he would put people in the wagon and tow it behind the car with a hose from the exhaust into the wagon.....but that was too slow....dont deny history....


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 20, 2011)

The Einsatzgruppen was set up to kill Russian Jews.

 Because most Russian Jews were communists and fighting against the German army.

 So Hitler in essence was just killing the enemy.

 But that many of them were Jews was just a bonus to the Nazis.


----------

